# XFX will keine GTX470 und GTX480 verkaufen



## Explosiv (30. März 2010)

*XFX will keine GTX470 und GTX480 verkaufen*​XFX hat nun das getan, was sich niemand hätte vorstellen können, XFX möchte weltweit keine GTX470 und GTX480 verkaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Begründung sieht man bei XFX unter anderem, dass AMD derzeit die Leistungfähigere Grafikkarte in Form der HD5970 anbietet. 
XFX will somit auch die Beziehungen zwischen AMD stärken und lässt vermehrt eigene HD5000er-Modelle mit Custom-PCBs, gegen Nvidias Grafikkarten antreten.

Somit wird die Kluft zwischen Nvidia und XFX immer größer und es geht sogar so weit, dass man Nvidia´s neue High-End-Chips kritisiert. XFX möchte keine Grafikkarten auf Basis der neuen Nvidia High-End-Chips herstellen, da Sie dafür bekannt sind, nur die schnellsten Grafikkarten anzubieten. Ergo ist die HD5970 die schnellste Grafikkarte. 
_
Man äußerte sich bei XFX :  "Zwar seien GTX470 und GTX480 unter uns, doch da die Radeon HD5970 immer noch die Leistungskrone unter allen anderen Grafikkarten darstellt, zeigt das, wer nun die größten Waffen hat"_, so XFX. 

XFX ist kein offizieller Partner mehr von Nvidia und man konzentriert sich nur noch auf Low-End-Modelle, auf Fermi-Basis.
Quelle: 

hardwarecanucks

techpowerup


----------



## Rotax (30. März 2010)

Mir als ATi-Fan wird XFX immer sympatischer, die geilen Designs und Black Editions und was die immer rausbringen gefallen mir auch sehr gut.

Naja, zumindest die GTX470 könnten sie rausbringen, die ist jetzt ja nicht sooo schlecht, halt nur zu 6 Monate zu spät.


----------



## Rolk (30. März 2010)

Interessant, damit hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet.

Vielleicht lohnt sich die Produktion auch einfach nicht, wenn kaum Chips verfügbar sind.


----------



## Hadruhne (30. März 2010)

*AW: XFX will keine GTX470 und GTX480 anbieten*

Sehr Konsequent. Einige Board Partner hatten ja auch sehr, unter der nicht-Verfügbarkeit von Nvidia Karten zu leiden. Das hat diese Entscheidung sicher zusätzlich noch stark beeinflusst. Die 5970 ist die schnellste Grafikkarte, aber nicht die schnellste _Single-GPU_ Karte. Alles eine Frage der Definition.


----------



## alm0st (30. März 2010)

Da wird sich AMD / ATI aber freuen mit sonem starken und vorallem sympathischen Parnter an der Seite. Die XFX Bundles fand ich schon immer Klasse und seit der 8800er Serie kauf ich nur Karten von den Jungs


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2010)

Wird XFX jetzt ATi only Händler? Ach ist das geil!
Ich glaube meine Karte wird auch eine XFX.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Eine etwas alberne Begründung.
Wer hat denn die schnellste Single GPU Karte?
Und wenn Nvidia eine Dual GPU Karte vorstellen wird, ist auch dort die Krone für ATI futsch.


----------



## moe (30. März 2010)

sehr sympathisch.
vielleicht hängt das aber auch nur damit zusammen, dass die fermi-chips so schlecht verfügbar sind...


----------



## Explosiv (30. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn Nvidia eine Dual GPU Karte vorstellen wird



Der Teil des Satzes ist aber auch etwas albern . 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Ston3 (30. März 2010)

Bei Alternate wurden auch schon die 470/480 von XFX rausgenommen


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn Nvidia eine Dual GPU Karte vorstellen wird, ist auch dort die Krone für ATI futsch.



Was ich allerdings für unwahrscheinlich halte, bei dem Verbrauch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Der Teil des Satzes ist aber auch etwas albern .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


 
Die wird schon kommen, keine Sorge. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings für unwahrscheinlich halte, bei dem Verbrauch.


 
Es wird sicher wieder so ein Hybrid Teil sein wie bei der GTX 295.


----------



## Beachboy (30. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine etwas alberne Begründung.
> Wer hat denn die schnellste Single GPU Karte?
> Und wenn Nvidia eine Dual GPU Karte vorstellen wird, ist auch dort die Krone für ATI futsch.




Bin der gleichen Meinung.

Stellt euch mal vor eine GTX495 kommt und wird richtig geil.

Dann wird sich XFX in den Arsch beisen.


----------



## Bääängel (30. März 2010)

Irgendwie werden die das schon schaffen eine dual gpu rauszubringen, notfalls mit einem Papst Kühler für Grakas.  Ein bisschen laut, aber das stört ja nicht weiter.


----------



## mattinator (30. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings für unwahrscheinlich halte, bei dem Verbrauch.



Der GF100 mit 40 nm muss ja nun bzgl. Strukturgröße nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange bleiben. Ist ja bisher immer so gelaufen, dass nach einer neuen Architektur die Struktur wieder verkleinert wurde.


----------



## Explosiv (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Dann wird sich XFX in den Arsch beisen.



Nicht wirklich, denn dann springt XFX einfach wieder auf den Nvidia-Zug auf. Denn XFX ist kein offizieller Partner mehr von Nvidia und Sie können, wenn Sie wollen, zweigleisig fahren oder nur auf einen Hersteller setzen. Heute AMD, morgen evtl. Nvidia, oder immer noch AMD .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2010)

Die GTX295 war aber nur nach einem Die-Shrink möglich - und das wird bei den GTX400er nicht viel anders ein.
Da das mit der Ausbeute aber immernoch eher schlecht als recht läuft, wird daraus wohl vorerst nullinger.


----------



## Rotax (30. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine etwas alberne Begründung.
> Wer hat denn die schnellste Single GPU Karte?
> Und wenn Nvidia eine Dual GPU Karte vorstellen wird, ist auch dort die Krone für ATI futsch.




Es ist doch scheiß egal wer die schnellste Single oder die schnellste Dual-GPU Karte hat, am Ende zählt die Leistung pro Geld, so einfach ist das.

Als einziges Gegenargument könnte man natürlich Mikroruckler bringen, aber ich denke ich kann guten Gewissens behaupten, dass wer mit einer 5970 Probleme mit Mikroruckler hat (treten ja nur unter ich glaube 40FPS oder sowas auf), irgendwas falsch macht.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> *XFX will keine GTX470 und GTX480 verkaufen*​
> Als Begründung sieht man bei XFX unter anderem, dass AMD derzeit die Leistungfähigere Grafikkarte in Form der HD5970 anbietet.
> XFX will somit auch die Beziehungen zwischen AMD stärken und lässt vermehrt eigene HD5000er-Modelle mit Custom-PCBs, gegen Nvidias Grafikkarten antreten.
> 
> ...



ich sehe das eher als billige Ausrede...
meint ihr XFX lässt sich den Cash entgehen?
laut Fudzilla sieht die Lage etwas anders aus:

Nvidia ist angepisst das XFX jetzt auch ATI verkauft und XFX bekommt keine GTX4x0 geliefert 
(u.a. auch um die treuen Partner zu unterstützen, die in der "Durst-zeit" gelitten haben).
Aus Trotz kommt dann diese Reaktion von XFXQuelle
​


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, denn dann springt XFX einfach wieder auf den Nvidia-Zug auf. Denn XFX ist kein offizieller Partner mehr von Nvidia und Sie können, wenn Sie wollen, zweigleisig fahren oder nur auf einen Hersteller setzen. Heute AMD, morgen evtl. Nvidia, oder immer noch AMD .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



wie einen Kommentar weiter oben erläutert... liegt die Quelle woanders
und ...zumindest wenn ich nVidia wäre... könnten die mich mal fein
am Ars** lecken
glaubst doch nicht selbst das nvidia sowas mit sich machen lässt 

gewisse Geschäftführer sind ja für eine aggressive Wettbewerbspolitik bekannt


----------



## Rotax (30. März 2010)

@ Yoshi:

Das lässt nvidia dann noch arroganter dastehen.

Da hat der Bombenmanager bestimmt gesagt 


			
				nvidia Bombenmanager schrieb:
			
		

> "Die pösen Leute von XFX verkaufen die guten Cypress-Chips, die weg gehen wie warme Semmeln, die Plödmänner bekommen keine PCI-E Heizungen von uns."



Da hat XFX gekonnt gekonntert, quasi einfach den Spieß umgedreht.


----------



## Wargrown (30. März 2010)

War mir irgendwie schon klar das sowas passiert.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. März 2010)

Ja aber wie man weiß ist Fudzilla nicht immer die zuverlässigste Quelle.
Mir ist es persönlich total egal welche Marke letztendlich auf meiner Karte steht, der günstigste gewinnt das Rennen und da ist XFX sowieso meist nicht oft mit dabei.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2010)

Die XFX HD 5850 war längere Zeit die billigste HD 5850. Sooo teuer sind die also nicht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. März 2010)

Wenn XFX nur die schnellsten Karten am Markt anbieten will, müssten sie die HD5870 und 5850 ja auf der Stelle einstampfen... 
Falls es wirklich so ist, dass Nvidia keine GF100 an XFX liefert, schneiden sie sich nur ins eigene Fleisch, da XFX einer DER Produzenten für Nvidia-Grakas ist.
Wie auch immer, mich interessieren eh nur die Midrangekarten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Irgendwie werden die das schon schaffen eine dual gpu rauszubringen, notfalls mit einem Papst Kühler für Grakas.  Ein bisschen laut, aber das stört ja nicht weiter.


 
Wie laut ist denn eine 4870 X² oder eine 5970. 



Rotax schrieb:


> Es ist doch scheiß egal wer die schnellste Single oder die schnellste Dual-GPU Karte hat, am Ende zählt die Leistung pro Geld, so einfach ist das.


 
Sicher, für den User, aber doch nicht für den Anbieter.



Rotax schrieb:


> Als einziges Gegenargument könnte man natürlich Mikroruckler bringen, aber ich denke ich kann guten Gewissens behaupten, dass wer mit einer 5970 Probleme mit Mikroruckler hat (treten ja nur unter ich glaube 40FPS oder sowas auf), irgendwas falsch macht.


 
Mikroruckler gibts immer, auch bei 200fps.
Nvidia wird sicher eine Multi GPU Lösung für den extremen Enthuisasten anbieten, ganz gleich, wie der Aufwand dafür ist.
Es geht Nvidia erstmal nur um die Leistungskrone, das hat man bei der GTX 480 ja sehen.
Das war auch bei der GTX 295 nicht anders, Hauptsache schneller sein, dass die erste GTX 295 nicht der Hit war, war jedem klar, deshalb wurde auch nachgelegt.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. März 2010)

Ja mittlerweile bei ATi. Bei nvidia Karten war XFX immer recht teuer.^^


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2010)

Wenn die GTX 480 die selbe TDP wie die HD 5870 hätte würde die gegen die echt abloosen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. März 2010)

@KlawWarYoshi:  Hallo!?

wer hat denn bitte das in die länge gezogen Nvidia oder XFX, das XFX mit AMD/ATI Geschäftemacht ist doch logisch und wenn die anderen so Doof sind und das nicht machen, haben die Pech! Und das man einen so guten Kunden wie XFX, laut deinen Quellen, nicht mehr bediehnen will weil die mit AMD zusammenarbeiten zeigt doch die machen mächtig Geld mit den Chip und bekommen nciht genug ran. weil jeder Chip bringt Geld und nichts anderes! Das Nvidia das nicht will ist klar, die kommen einfach nicht gegen die 5970 an und XFX verkauft die ohne Ende. das sind alles Kunde die nicht bei denen kaufen.


----------



## Explosiv (30. März 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> wie einen Kommentar weiter oben erläutert... liegt die Quelle woanders



Naja, ich habe mich auf die Quelle von techpowerup bezogen und da steht halt etwas anderes, die News von Fudzilla hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Shi (30. März 2010)

Ja XFX ruuult  Vllt hilft das AMD auch wirtschaftlich  wenn man bedenkt dass sie früher nur GFs verkauft haben


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (30. März 2010)

Na ja, die Diskussion wer in nächster Zukunft die schnellste Karte haben wird kann man sich gepflegt sparen, das kann keiner Voraussagen. 

Wichtig ist nur das XFX einer der besten Verkäufer von Grafikkarten ist (OC Versionen mit sehr hohem Takt, gute eigene Kühlkonstruktionen, hohe Verfügbarkeit, super Preis und ein Toller Support).

Von dem her ist das auf jeden Fall ein Verlust für Nvidia.


----------



## Trefoil80 (30. März 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> gewisse Geschäftführer sind ja für eine aggressive Wettbewerbspolitik bekannt



Ich glaube, das ist auch der Grund, warum Palit von heute auf morgen keine ATIs verkauft hat !

Die wurden (als kleiner Boardpartner) bestimmt von nVidia unter Druck gesetzt, keine ATIs mehr zu verkaufen. Die HD4870 von denen mit dem Dual-Bios war klasse !

Bei den großen Boardpartnern wie MSI oder Gigabyte traut sich das nVidia nicht ! Ein Grund mehr (zusätzlich zu den ganzen Umbenennungs-Geschichten), nVidia zu meiden !


----------



## Rotax (30. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mikroruckler gibts immer, auch bei 200fps.




Da sind sie aber absolut nicht wahrnehmbar, somit zählt das nicht.

200 Single-GPU-FPS ruckeln ja theoretisch auch, weils ein Bild nach dem anderen ist, das Auge nimmts halt als flüssig wahr.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. März 2010)

Vielleicht gar keine verkehrte Entscheidung von XFX.

Die Jungs wollen sich einfach nicht die Hände an Thermi verbrennen (im wahrsten sinne des Wortes  ).

Bin mal gespannt wie so die RMA Quote im Sommer ist.
Nach einem Französischen test, die extra im Case getestet haben (nicht wie alle anderen Magazine bis jetzt offen!), wird unser Thermi unter normaler 3D last schon mal gerne 100°C Warm.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmoelle77 (30. März 2010)

Oh Mann, denen scheint es ja echt zu gut zu gehen. Was soll denn das bitte schön für ne Ausrede sein keine Nvidia mehr zu verkaufen? Naja, dann wird die nächste halt eine EVGA werden!


----------



## Rotax (30. März 2010)

Schmoelle77 schrieb:


> Oh Mann, denen scheint es ja echt zu gut zu gehen. Was soll denn das bitte schön für ne Ausrede sein keine Nvidia mehr zu verkaufen? Naja, dann wird die nächste halt eine EVGA werden!



Warum, sie bieten doch nach wie vor die besseren, überlegeneren Cypress-Chips an, kannst weiterhin beruhigt zugreifen.

Edit: Ich wollte hier noch was schreiben, aber das tu ich erst in ein paar Tagen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. März 2010)

@Schmoelle77: Wir waren doch schon so weit das Nvidia bestimmt druck machen wollte das XFX keine 5970 mehr verkaufen soll.


@Rotax: wo bekomme ich die her!? ich will auch grillen


----------



## Rolk (30. März 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einem Französischen test, die extra im Case getestet haben (nicht wie alle anderen Magazine bis jetzt offen!), wird unser Thermi unter normaler 3D last schon mal gerne 100°C Warm.


 
Autsch! 

Da sollte PCGH aber mal einen Nachtest rüberwachsen lassen. Weist du zufällig die Lüfterconfig? Weil mein Französisch ist quasi nicht vorhanden,


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. März 2010)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist auch der Grund, warum Palit von heute auf morgen keine ATIs verkauft hat !
> 
> Die wurden (als kleiner Boardpartner) bestimmt von nVidia unter Druck gesetzt, keine ATIs mehr zu verkaufen. Die HD4870 von denen mit dem Dual-Bios war klasse !
> 
> Bei den großen Boardpartnern wie MSI oder Gigabyte traut sich das nVidia nicht ! Ein Grund mehr (zusätzlich zu den ganzen Umbenennungs-Geschichten), nVidia zu meiden !



Nö, AMD hat beschlossen, dass einige Hersteller nicht in ihrer Gunst stehen und deshalb keine None-Reference-Layouts auf den Markt bringen dürfen, bevor die anderen es getan haben. Als Gigabyte dennoch munter weitermachte, schickte man ihnen halt keine Chips mehr.


----------



## X Broster (30. März 2010)

Anders als andere (ATI-)Hersteller hat sich XFX mit der Produktion eigener Varianten sehr zurückgehalten. Bis vor kurzem gab es die 58XX doch nur im Referenzdesign oder in einer OC Version beruhend darauf.
XFX hat sich bis zuletzt alle Karten offengehalten. Die erste eigenproduzierte Karte ist doch die HD5970 mit versetztem Kühler. Die 5830 mir kürzerem PCB steht im Übringem noch im Raum.


----------



## Xion4 (30. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine etwas alberne Begründung.
> Wer hat denn die schnellste Single GPU Karte?
> Und wenn Nvidia eine Dual GPU Karte vorstellen wird, ist auch dort die Krone für ATI futsch.



Da hast du schon recht, nur wer weiss wie lange das dauert, und ob AMD in der Zwischenzeit nicht schon ne Antwort gegeben hat.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. März 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Autsch!
> 
> Da sollte PCGH aber mal einen Nachtest rüberwachsen lassen. Weist du zufällig die Lüfterconfig? Weil mein Französisch ist quasi nicht vorhanden,




Mein Französisch ist jetzt auch nicht mehr das beste 
Aber falls wer französisch kann und mal gucken möchte:
zum Test

Und es waren sogar 106°C 

Bemerke, bei 105°C sollte die Karte laut NV in den Schutzmechanismus schalten und aus gehen.


----------



## xdevilx (30. März 2010)

wieso sollte sie ausgehen?? sie wird dan runtertakten, aber sollte norml nicht ausgehen

zum rest, es is immer das gleiche, flamerei ohne ende, lasst euch mal was neues einfallen, es wird auch irgendwann wieder andersrumm laufen


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. März 2010)

108°C das ist eine Hausnummer! werden wohl bald die ersten Herstellervarianten mit 3 Slotkühler raus kommen um im Sommer auch Spielen zu können und noch ein eigendes AKW.


----------



## Hugo78 (30. März 2010)

Wenn NV aktuell nur ihre exklusiv Partner beliefert, mit Blick auf die magere Ausbeute, kann ich das verstehen.
Ich will die ja halten und muss ihnen einen Mehrwert geben.
Mit Arrgoanz hat das nix zutun.

Sollte sich das wirklich so abgespielt haben, zwischen NV und XFX, dann ist die Meldung ein unnötiges, ja im Grunde kindisches Nachtretten von XFX.

Naja, EVGA, Leadtek, Zotac und Co. wird es freuen, ein potenter Mitbewerber weniger.


----------



## Beachboy (30. März 2010)

Wenn man sich auf den momentanen Stand bezieht wird das wohl nichts mit einer Dual-Gpu Karte auf GF100 Basis, wobei ich denke das sich Nvidia einfach was einfallen lässt und dann wird die schon cool bleiben.

Hat man das bei der GTX280 nicht auch gesagt? Das da nichts an Dual Gpu kommt because of viel zu heiß viel zu viel Strom und und und.

Und nun sagt mans wieder und zack dann kommt wieder irgent etwas neu entwickeltes und XFX wird wie der ehemals böse Hund winselnt zu Nvidia kommen und bettelt...aber dann wird Nvidia sagen nene verkauft ihr nur Ati uns nehmen auch andere 

Wer hatt denn bitte zu Zeiten einer mhh keine Ahnung Nvidia 5000er Serie daran gedacht das es irgentwann eine Grafikarte in den Dimensionen der GTX 280er oder GTX295er ODER Ati HD 5870er oder 5970er??


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. März 2010)

Find ich gut. Nach der verkorksten GPU bekommt nvidia mal dämpfer. Vielleicht sehen sie jetzt ein, dass man sich nicht auf seinen Loorbeeren ausruhen darf ^^
gut, dass AMD auch mal unterstützt wird


----------



## Professor Frink (30. März 2010)

moe schrieb:


> sehr sympathisch.
> vielleicht hängt das aber auch nur damit zusammen, dass die fermi-chips so schlecht verfügbar sind...



woher weißte das denn ? DIe sind doch noch garnet draußen ?


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. März 2010)

Ist doch bestimmt so wie es mit den ATI 5000'er war und immer noch teilweise ist. Warum soll Nvidia die beim gleichen Chiphersteller kaufen/produzieren nicht auch die Probleme haben?


----------



## Bääängel (30. März 2010)

Seh ich genauso, aber evtl. ist die Verfügbarkeit etwas besser, wegen der stängigen Terminverschiebungen. Was sollte Nvidia denn sonst machen außer warten, dass die Verfügbarkeit etwas besser ist.


----------



## Professor Frink (30. März 2010)

trotzdem würde ich das in nem Post net als Tatsache hinstellen. Laut Aussage von Nvidia werden zum Verkaufsstart mehrere 10,000 Exemplare verfügbar sein.


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. März 2010)

keine Ahnung, aber hängt bestimmt nicht nur daran! Zudem ist der Chip großer und daher ist die Warscheinlichkeit höher das Fehler drin sind. Statt 80 bis 90% bei ATI, sinds nur 50 bis 60% bri dehnen. Ist jetzt mal geraten und warscheinlich übertrieben.


----------



## Bääängel (30. März 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> trotzdem würde ich das in nem Post net als Tatsache hinstellen. Laut Aussage von Nvidia werden zum Verkaufsstart mehrere 10,000 Exemplare verfügbar sein.



Recht hast du schon, dass das keine Tatsache ist. Aber es wäre sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Nvidia es schaffen würde der Nachfrage sofort gerecht zu werden. Wär ja auch n Wunder wenn das so wäre.


----------



## Explosiv (30. März 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> 10,000 Exemplare verfügbar sein



Nvidia kann mit unter 100.000 Exemplaren, die Nachfrage auf der Welt sicher nicht stillen.
Wird vermutlich, wie erwartet, ein Paperlaunch.  

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## snaapsnaap (30. März 2010)

Wenns nach Fudzilla geht, bekommt XFX einfach keine Karten von NV, und nicht das sie das nicht wollten,
praktisch als Bestrafung für den Verkauf von ATI Karten, ob da was dran ist weiß ich auch net,
aber NV hat ja schon einige Sachen abgezogen.

Fudzilla - XFX won’t have Fermi at launch


----------



## Bääängel (30. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Nvidia kann mit unter 100.000 Exemplaren, die Nachfrage auf der Welt sicher nicht stillen.
> Wird vermutlich, wie erwartet, ein Paperlaunch .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



Paperlaunch 
file:///C:/Users/CHRIST~1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.pngfile:///C:/Users/CHRIST~1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.pngfile:///C:/Users/CHRIST~1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-2.png


----------



## tuner-andy (30. März 2010)

Also ich finde diese Enscheidung absolut sinnlos! Ich finde der Krieg wird weiter entfacht und zum schluss wenn Nvidia dann wieder die beste Karte hat ist das gebettel groß^^


----------



## Explosiv (30. März 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Paperlaunch
> file:///C:/Users/CHRIST~1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.pngfile:///C:/Users/CHRIST~1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.pngfile:///C:/Users/CHRIST~1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-2.png



Soll ich auf deinen Rechner zugreifen  ?

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. März 2010)

ja sollen wir alle!


----------



## Whoosaa (30. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine etwas alberne Begründung.
> Wer hat denn die schnellste Single GPU Karte?
> Und wenn Nvidia eine Dual GPU Karte vorstellen wird, ist auch dort die Krone für ATI futsch.



UMMD.  
Herrlich.. 
Naja, irgendwo verständlich, sieht man sich mal an, unter welchen Umständen sich die GTX480 die Krone geholt hat - vorerst. Denn eine Dual-GPU-Karte ist genauso realistisch wie wie eine noch stärkere Single-GPU auf 40nm in der nächsten Zeit - da müsste man dann wirklich über eine GPU-only-Wasserkühlung nachdenken.  Wenn ATi jetzt noch mit einer 5890 antanzt, dann ist für Nvidia endgültig Sense in dieser Runde. -> nachvollziehbarer Schritt von XFX.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (30. März 2010)

Ich denke auch, daß es was mit der geringen verfügbarkeit der Femis zu tun hat. Naja und daß NV XFX benachteiligen will kann schon sein.
Einige 10.000 sind nicht viel, da werden die pro-NV Partner sicher als erste mit Chips beliefert.


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. März 2010)

ist doch schon angekündigt das in 3. Quatal die neuen ATI kommen sollten!?


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2010)

Nein. Die neuen HD 6000er Karten werden frühestens 2011 kommen.
Oder wenn du die HD 5890 meinst - es wurde lediglich bestätigt dass daran gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Explosiv (30. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nein. Die neuen HD 6000er Karten werden frühestens 2011 kommen.



Nicht unbedingt *News rauskram* .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. März 2010)

ich erinnere mich das Ende des letzten Jahres die 6000er auf 3Q. 2010 standen.


----------



## Rolk (30. März 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich das Ende des letzten Jahres die 6000er auf 3Q. 2010 standen.


 
Ich meine es war Q4. Ist aber auch relativ egal. Dual Fermi wird sich auch nicht früher realisieren lassen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## CrashStyle (30. März 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> UMMD.
> Herrlich..
> Naja, irgendwo verständlich, sieht man sich mal an, unter welchen Umständen sich die GTX480 die Krone geholt hat - vorerst. Denn eine Dual-GPU-Karte ist genauso realistisch wie wie eine noch stärkere Single-GPU auf 40nm in der nächsten Zeit - da müsste man dann wirklich über eine GPU-only-Wasserkühlung nachdenken.  Wenn ATi jetzt noch mit einer 5890 antanzt, dann ist für Nvidia endgültig Sense in dieser Runde. -> nachvollziehbarer Schritt von XFX.



Den stimme ich voll und ganz zu! Es ist nachvollziehbar das XFX sagt nein zu nvidia hätte ich auhc gemacht!


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2010)

Und auf der AMD Roadmap steht noch immer 2011.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explosiv (30. März 2010)

Jo, Roadmaps werden aber auch immer mal wieder gerne verworfen. Bestes Beispiel "Fusion"  .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## tm0975 (30. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine etwas alberne Begründung.
> Wer hat denn die schnellste Single GPU Karte?
> Und wenn Nvidia eine Dual GPU Karte vorstellen wird, ist auch dort die Krone für ATI futsch.



Ja, das mag sein. allerdings hat die nvidia-dual dann 600 watt tdp und nicht 300 watt.

zur meldung: ich bin sehr überracht, finde den schritt allerdings logisch und konsequent. sie müssen schließlich auch ihr geld verdienen und mit fermi-karten war es schlecht und wird noch in absehbarer zeit schlecht bleiben. ich mag gar nciht an die retouren denken, wenn ich sehe, wie heiß der chip wird und was er für strom verbrät.
die nachricht ist sehr gut für amd, zumal xfx in den usa sehr stark am markt positioniert sind.


----------



## Timelezz (30. März 2010)

Teilweise logisch, denn beträchtlichen Gewinn pro verkaufte 470/80 gibt es wohl nicht 

*In Gedanken mit Gainward bin, dass sie sich von AMD abgeseilt haben*


----------



## NCphalon (30. März 2010)

Die Aktion von XFX find ich net schlecht, nur müssten die jetz ihr Farbschema von Schwarz-Grün auf Schwarz-Rot umstellen 

Finds schade dass Gainward netmehr für AMD fertigt, meine HD4850 Golden Sample gefällt mir immernoch


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Ja, das mag sein. allerdings hat die nvidia-dual dann 600 watt tdp und nicht 300 watt.
> .


 
Wieso sollte sie?
Die Dual GPU wird sicher ein Hybrid Modell sein wie damals die GTX 295.
Also sicher eine hohe TDP aber nicht übertrieben hoch.
Mal abwarten, was die noch ausgraben.


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. März 2010)

der Roadmap ist aber neuer, ich habe den leider noch nicht gesehen!


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (30. März 2010)

Ganz großes Kino, wenn das kein Wink mit der Zaunlatte ist.

Ich bin aber der Meinung als Hersteller sollte man beide Schienen fahren, denn man möchte doch auch Profit machen, ich persönlich gönne es AMD, trotzdem finde ich es eine Fehlentscheidung von XFX, aber die werden ihre Gründe haben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sie?
> Die Dual GPU wird sicher ein Hybrid Modell sein wie damals die GTX 295.
> Also sicher eine hohe TDP aber nicht übertrieben hoch.
> Mal abwarten, was die noch ausgraben.



Da muss aber erstmal ein neues Stepping kommen oder ein kompletter  Refresh für eine Dual GPU

Oder mit nimmt dann 2 Mainstream GPU´s

mfg


----------



## ys8008000 (30. März 2010)

Mag sein, das XFX provuziert wurde, mag sein, dass nVidia eine aggresive geschäftspolitik fährt,
aber trotzdem sind die Fermi Chips bald wieder die schnellsten Chips am Markt, dann eben als 
Dual-Chip Lösung.

Auserdem: XFX hat auch ATi Chips verkauft als die GTX 295 die Leistungskrone inne hatte.

mfg


----------



## Mastersound200 (30. März 2010)

btt

ich find die Meldung von XFX n1^^ auch wenn ich atm ne Nvidia hab


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. März 2010)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Wenns nach Fudzilla geht, bekommt XFX einfach keine Karten von NV, und nicht das sie das nicht wollten,
> praktisch als Bestrafung für den Verkauf von ATI Karten, ob da was dran ist weiß ich auch net,
> aber NV hat ja schon einige Sachen abgezogen.
> 
> Fudzilla - XFX won’t have Fermi at launch



habe ich das nicht bereits geschrieben^^
naja denke eher, dass da der Grund liegt 



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Mag sein, das XFX provuziert wurde, mag sein,  dass nVidia eine aggresive geschäftspolitik fährt,
> aber trotzdem sind die Fermi Chips bald wieder die schnellsten Chips am  Markt, dann eben als
> Dual-Chip Lösung.
> 
> ...


 
wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat man erst mit der 5-er serie damit angefangen,
 ich lasse mich aber gerne belehren


----------



## mixxed_up (31. März 2010)

XFX hat soweit ich gehört habe GPUs der HD 2000, HD 3000, HD 4000 und HD 5000 Serie verkauft. Als die man damit anfing fanden es die Leute auch nicht besonders Schlau auch HD 2000 GPUs anzubieten.


----------



## Quake2008 (31. März 2010)

XFX Weis vielleicht mehr als die anderen. Aber wer will schon Karten kaufen die Extrem viel Strom ziehen, heiss werden, laut sind ich nicht. Bis auf paar NV Fan Boy´s wird es wenige geben. Ich meine ATi hat 6 Monate vorsprung, Sie bringen in den nächsten Monaten ein Refresh höher getaktet und zack ist die Geschwindigkeitskrone von NV erstmal weg, danach kommt direkt die nächste Generation. OK Nvidia Labelt halt paar Karten um und haben damit auch indirekt eine neue Generation am start.

Aber mal schauen wie es wird.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (31. März 2010)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> XFX Weis vielleicht mehr als die anderen. Aber wer will schon Karten kaufen die Extrem viel Strom ziehen, heiss werden, laut sind ich nicht. Bis auf paar NV Fan Boy´s wird es wenige geben. Ich meine ATi hat 6 Monate vorsprung, Sie bringen in den nächsten Monaten ein Refresh höher getaktet und zack ist die Geschwindigkeitskrone von NV erstmal weg, danach kommt direkt die nächste Generation. OK Nvidia Labelt halt paar Karten um und haben damit auch indirekt eine neue Generation am start.
> 
> Aber mal schauen wie es wird.



Man wird sehen was die Zukunft bringt, vor allem bei ATI bin ich gespannt, zur Zeit hat NV nur eine kastrierte Thermi 

mfg


----------



## Mr__47 (31. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sie?
> Die Dual GPU wird sicher ein Hybrid Modell sein wie damals die GTX 295.
> Also sicher eine hohe TDP aber nicht übertrieben hoch.
> Mal abwarten, was die noch ausgraben.




Nich übertrieben hoch??  300W sind also nciht viel?  xDDD Naja 450W sind dann ja auchn ncoh im Rahmen


----------



## namoet (31. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> XFX hat soweit ich gehört habe GPUs der HD 2000, HD 3000, HD 4000 und HD 5000 Serie verkauft. Als die man damit anfing fanden es die Leute auch nicht besonders Schlau auch HD 2000 GPUs anzubieten.




da haste dich verhört, xfx verkauft erst seit der 4000er reihe auch atis

"yoshis" argumente kommen mir schlüssiger vor, als die leistungskrone ausrede. da liegt irgend was im argem zwischen nvidia und xfx. 

würd mich mal interessieren, wann dei ersten fermis bei endverbrauchern ankommen. hat schon jemand eine bestellt? (und bekommen^^)


----------



## grabhopser (31. März 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Finds schade dass Gainward netmehr für AMD fertigt, meine HD4850 Golden Sample gefällt mir immernoch




Ja^^ Aber die haben sich schon dreiste Sachen erlaubt ^^ 
Einfach bei AMD 4850 Chips bestellen,auf 4870 Niveau clocken und dann mit schönem Aufpreis verkaufen ^^  

Zumindest bis AMD das unterbunden hatte .......


Und zur Verfügbarkeit der Fermi's ..... TSMC produziert im Monat 40000 Wafer in 40nm mit yield Raten von ca 40% (RV870)  bei Fermi darunter....... ALso da TSMC ja sowohl den Fermi als auch alle HD5XXX Modelle in 40nm fertigt wird der Launch sicher nicht kartenreicher als der der HD5XXX Reihe ^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. März 2010)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> XFX Weis vielleicht mehr als die anderen. Aber wer will schon Karten kaufen die Extrem viel Strom ziehen, heiss werden, laut sind ich nicht. Bis auf paar NV Fan Boy´s wird es wenige geben. Ich meine ATi hat 6 Monate vorsprung, Sie bringen in den nächsten Monaten ein Refresh höher getaktet und zack ist die Geschwindigkeitskrone von NV erstmal weg, danach kommt direkt die nächste Generation. OK Nvidia Labelt halt paar Karten um und haben damit auch indirekt eine neue Generation am start.
> 
> Aber mal schauen wie es wird.



Wer eine WaKü sein eigen nennt, interessiert sich für diese Punkte ehr weniger. Dazu muss man kein Nvidia-Fan sein, sondern einfach nur ein Leistungsfanatiker. ^^ Der Stromverbrauch ist imo zweitrangig.


----------



## Two-Face (31. März 2010)

Leistungsfanatiker greifen aber nicht zu einer GTX480 sondern zu zwei HD5970 oder vier HD5870.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (31. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Leistungsfanatiker greifen aber nicht zu einer GTX480 sondern zu zwei HD5970 oder vier HD5870.



Oder zu drei Thermi 

Ich glaube schon das 3 GTX 480 fast die selbe Leistung haben wie 2x5970

Und 4 dieser Monster der GTX 480 Reihe schlägt alles um längen, Die Nachteile der GTX 480 wird dann jenseits von gut und böse sein, da hilft auch keine High End Wasserspülung mehr 

mfg


----------



## Communicator (31. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sie?
> Die Dual GPU wird sicher ein Hybrid Modell sein wie damals die GTX 295.
> Also sicher eine hohe TDP aber nicht übertrieben hoch.
> Mal abwarten, was die noch ausgraben.


 
Wenn eine gerade erschienene Karte so derbe Stromverbräuche hat, dazu noch kastriert ist um diese Verbräuche gerade hin zu bekommen, dann interessiert mich mal echt eine Dual-Gpu von den Leuten. Was wollen die denn noch kappen ? Bei der HD5970 haben sie zwei HD5870 beschnitten per downclocking, dann stimmte die Temp. und Leistung. Die sind auf einer PCB drauf, damit gut kühlbar. Darum verstehe ich auch den Schritt von XFX, denn sie brauchen dafür(für die derzeit schnellste Karte((egal ob zwei GPUs oder nur eine drauf sind)) nur ein Lüftersystem). Jeder User kann sie sich dann doch per Belieben wieder auf 5870er Niveau rauftakten. Das kann doch gar nicht bei NV klappen, wenn die schon als Single-Gpu Karte so ein KKW produzieren.

Aber beim Ausgraben und andere Leute drauf warten lassen was sie gefunden haben, ist NV ja neuerdings nicht schlecht. "Wir machen eine neue Karte, wartet mal bitte....kommt bald !!"

Und die Ati´s werden immer teurer.....

Gruß.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (31. März 2010)

Was heist teuer, der Preis geht doch noch

PcTweaker - PowerColor AX5870 PCS 1GBD5-PDH 1024MB 8843

SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 5870 VAPOR-X - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 (11161-05-40R) Preisvergleich Schnäppchen billig Angebot SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY RADEON HD 5870 VAPOR-X - 1 GB GDDR5 - PCI-EXPRESS 2.0 (11161-05-40R)

PC-PIRAT.de - VGA1024MB XFX RADEON HD5870 (PCI-E,2xD,HDMI,DP,A)

mfg


----------



## Communicator (31. März 2010)

^^  Stimmt, sind die alle billig geworden  ^^  ACom PC - Onlineshop | Computer in Berlin - ATI PCIe 

Gruß.


----------



## hot6boy (31. März 2010)

ach....und den karton für die karte hamse dennoch  fertig designt .....oder is dat nen fake


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. März 2010)

hot6boy schrieb:


> ach....und den karton für die karte hamse dennoch  fertig designt .....oder is dat nen fake



die kursierten schon seit einer Weile 



grabhopser schrieb:


> Und zur Verfügbarkeit der Fermi's ..... TSMC  produziert im Monat 40000 Wafer in 40nm mit yield Raten von ca 40%  (RV870)  bei Fermi darunter....... ALso da TSMC ja sowohl den Fermi als  auch alle HD5XXX Modelle in 40nm fertigt wird der Launch sicher nicht  kartenreicher als der der HD5XXX Reihe ^^



angeblich hat man jedoch bedeutend mehr Produktionskapazitäten
Geld regiert die Welt , und nvidia hat sich laut einer News bei Fudzilla... (imo kb zu suchen)
die mehrheit der kapazitäten erkauft... und auch ATI´s produktion etwas geschwächt  



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wer eine WaKü sein eigen nennt,  interessiert sich für diese Punkte ehr weniger. Dazu muss man kein  Nvidia-Fan sein, sondern einfach nur ein Leistungsfanatiker. ^^ Der  Stromverbrauch ist imo zweitrangig.



richtig bei der Wakü verfallen einige Negativ-punkte der Thermi, allerdings finde ich den Stromverbrauch dennoch leider etwas schrecklich...
die GTX470 hingegen hält sich noch etwas zurück


----------



## hot6boy (31. März 2010)

wieso machen se dann 40nm wenn deshalb weniger rausspringt  ....      iss doch schlecht fürn umsatz


----------



## -Masterchief- (31. März 2010)

eig ja schon bisschen schade ^^


----------



## Two-Face (31. März 2010)

hot6boy schrieb:


> wieso machen se dann 40nm wenn deshalb weniger rausspringt  ....      iss doch schlecht fürn umsatz



Was ist denn das für 'ne Frage?
Jetzt stell' dir mal einen Chip, wie den Cypress oder G100, in 55nm vor.


----------



## hot6boy (31. März 2010)

kriegen se wo nich leistungsfähiger ohne ihn noch kleiner zu machen


----------



## Two-Face (31. März 2010)

Boah....Allein der Cypress is besitzt mehr als doppelt so viele Transistoren als der RV770 XT....Logischerweise materialisiert sich das bei gleichem Fertigungsprozess mit doppelt so hohem Stromverbrauch.
DESHALB sind kleinere Fertigungstechniken notwendig, um leistungsfähigere Grafikchips entwickeln zu können.

Mann, Hirn anstrengen!


----------



## hot6boy (31. März 2010)

hirn anstrengen....lol


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (31. März 2010)

Ja aber AMD/ATI hat ja noch ein Ass im Ärmel die Global Foundries, wenn die dann die 40nm Chips produzieren, dann haben die einen Vorteil gegenüber NV, aber ich glaube das NV da sich nicht gefallen lässt und dann mit TSMC ein geheimes Abkommen treffen wird, ist zwar nur Spekulation aber das würde ich NV zutrauen.

Laut Spekulation soll im 4. Quartal dann die 28nm Produktion anlaufen bei Global Foundries, mal sehen obs klappt und auch stimmt, dann haben die wieder einen Vorteil gegenüber NV

mfg


----------



## Two-Face (31. März 2010)

Geheimes Abkommen, is klar.

Global Foundries hat keine Erfahrung in dem Sektor - allein auf GF zu setzen könnte deshalb nach hinten losgehen. Außerdem hat GF bei weitem nicht solche Kapazitäten wie TSMC.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (31. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Geheimes Abkommen, is klar.



Ich habe gesagt das es von mir reine Spekulation ist, aber sowas würde ich denen zutrauen.

Auch wenn Global Foundries noch keine Erfahrung hat auf dem Sektor, heisst es aber noch lange nicht das die dahin arbeiten.

Und wenn die alte News vom letzten Jahr stimmt, dann wird NV irgendwann das nachsehen haben.

Nach 40nm kommt 28nm

mfg


----------



## Two-Face (31. März 2010)

Natürlich arbeiten sie daran, was aber ebensowenig heißt, dass AMD bei der Fertigung ihrer Grafikchips ausschließlich auf GF setzen können - das wäre nämlich ein Fehler. Ich denke eher, dass sie GF in Zukunft als "unterstüztenden Hersteller" einsetzen werden, was gegenüber Nvidia natürlich von Vorteil wäre - allerdings setzen diese zu einem gewissen Teil auch auf UMC.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (31. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Natürlich arbeiten sie daran, was aber ebensowenig heißt, dass AMD bei der Fertigung ihrer Grafikchips ausschließlich auf GF setzen können - das wäre nämlich ein Fehler. Ich denke eher, dass sie GF in Zukunft als "unterstüztenden Hersteller" einsetzen werden, was gegenüber Nvidia natürlich von Vorteil wäre - allerdings setzen diese zu einem gewissen Teil auch auf UMC.



Genau das meine ich ja, dann kann AMD/ATI zweigleisig fahren und wären dann im Vorteil gegenüber NV, und ich glaube nicht das sich das NV gefallen lässt, entweder die suchen sich noch jemand anders was schwer sein würde, oder die treffen ein Abkommen mit TSMC, letzteres ist von mir wie gesagt nur Spekulation.

die Geforce 100 Serie wird durch die Größe eine schlechter Ausbeute haben, und es würden weniger produziert, ich lass mich überraschen wie die Verfügbarkeit der GTX 4xx Reihe sein wird.

Wir gesagt das alles sind nur Vermutungen, man müsste schon dort intern sein um genaueres zu erfahren, wie alles von statten geht, wir als Endkunden werden eh nie alles erfahren

  Ich als Endverbraucher ist es egal welche Karte, Hauptsache die entspricht meinen Bedürfnissen.

mfg


----------



## Two-Face (31. März 2010)

Ich sagte doch, Nvidia setzt auch auf UMC - also müssen die kein "Abkommen" mit TSMC treffen, wäre sowieso zu riskant.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (31. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, Nvidia setzt auch auf UMC - also müssen die kein "Abkommen" mit TSMC treffen, wäre sowieso zu riskant.



Sorry habe ich überlesen, gleich mal schauen wie weit die sind.

mfg


----------



## Two-Face (31. März 2010)

Öhm, UMC zählt zu den weltweit größten und erfahrensten Halbleiterherstellern.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (31. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, UMC zählt zu den weltweit größten und erfahrensten Halbleiterherstellern.



habe ich auch gerade gelesen  Schande über mein Haupt.

Naja dann würde dem auch nichts mehr entgegen stehen.

EDIT: werde mich jetzt da mal genauer informieren und die Wissenslücke füllen.

mfg


----------



## Snake7 (31. März 2010)

Damit ist XFX endgültig gestorben - für mich.
Fand die Preispoitik in den letzten Jahren so oder so unverschämt, aber wenn die nur noch ATI anbieten wars das eh komplett.
Wird die nächste wohl wieder ne Zotac oder mal EVGA ne Chance geben.


----------



## DaStash (31. März 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mein Französisch ist jetzt auch nicht mehr das beste
> Aber falls wer französisch kann und mal gucken möchte:
> zum Test
> 
> ...


Ich hatte gelesen das sie sich vorher runtertakten. Aber egal, da ist jedenfalls kein Platz mehr nach oben und man bedenke der Sommer klopft noch nicht einmal an die Tür und wehe dem ein Staubkorn liegt auf den Lamellen. 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Nvidia kann mit unter 100.000 Exemplaren, die  Nachfrage auf der Welt sicher nicht stillen.
> Wird vermutlich, wie erwartet, ein Paperlaunch.
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Ist doch jetzt schon einer, schliesslich gibt es im Markt zur Zeit,  trotz öffentlicher Vorstellung, noch keine Fermi´s zu kaufen und ob das  wirklich, nach eh schon mehrmaliger Verschiebung, wie zu letzt  angekündigt am 12. April erfolgen wird, bleitb noch abzuwarten.

MfG


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. März 2010)

ich halt´s nicht aus! die haben nerven!!! wahrscheinlich ist xfx inzwischen so reich, dass die leitenden person denken es sich ohne weiteres leisten zu können, diese grafikkarte (will ja eh keiner) einfach zu überspringen..

alter schwede...


----------



## Two-Face (31. März 2010)

Tja, das große Geld wird halt nunmal im Mittelklasse-Sektor gemacht und nicht mit High-End-Grafikkarten.


----------



## DaStash (31. März 2010)

grabhopser schrieb:


> Und zur Verfügbarkeit der Fermi's ..... TSMC produziert im Monat 40000 Wafer in 40nm mit yield Raten von ca 40% (RV870)  bei Fermi darunter....... ALso da TSMC ja sowohl den Fermi als auch alle HD5XXX Modelle in 40nm fertigt wird der Launch sicher nicht kartenreicher als der der HD5XXX Reihe ^^


Quelle?

MfG


----------



## |HBC|u552 (31. März 2010)

wo xfx noch keine ati-karten gebaut hat, fand ich die auch noch geil. hatte immer im hinterkopf, dass die superschnelle und stabile karten bauen(hatte selbst 3 von denen). das war auch ausschlaggebend dafür, mir ne 4870 von xfx zu holen. leider ne herbe enttäuschung! der erste defekt direkt nach dem einbau, dann hat sich auch die ersatzkarte in einer woche ins nirvana verabschiedet. diese hin und her-schickerei war mir denn zu stressig, hab mir denn ne sapphire toxic bestellt und  nicht bereut. da werden wohl noch 2-3 jahre ins land ziehen müssen, ehe ich denen wieder vertrau...


----------



## TAZ (31. März 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre werden bei Globalfoundries aktuell schon in 32 und 28nm gefertigt, allerdings Low-Power Chips, z.B. Prozessoren auf ARM-Basis.

Bis das für Grafikkarten und Prozessoren in unseren Rechnern verfügbar ist dauerts noch eine Weile...

Im Übrigen ist TSMC nachwievor die größte Foundry gefolgt von UMC welche auch für Ati Chips bauen.


----------



## Gadteman (31. März 2010)

moe schrieb:


> sehr sympathisch.
> vielleicht hängt das aber auch nur damit zusammen, dass die fermi-chips so schlecht verfügbar sind...



Hmm, mich deucht das im laden auch nicht gerade viele der neuen 5xxx zu kriegen sind, ausser die wenigen erhältlichen die dann nett im Preis angezogen hatten


----------



## arcDaniel (31. März 2010)

also kurz habe nun nich jeden einzeln post gelesen, aber die entscheidung von xfx finde ich ok. ich finde die gtx470 als konkurenz fuer die 5870 zwar ganz toll aber die gtx480 ist eher ein reinfall... wenn ich die benchmarks so ansehe veringer sich der leistunsvorteil mit hoeherer leistung, und ich bin mir fast sicher wuerde ati ebenfall mit einer brechstange an der 5870 arbeiten, also mehr strom, mehr hitze. lauter... koennten sie die bestimmt ebenfall auf leistungshoehe mit der gtx480 bringen..

mag aber lieber marken welche sich nicht nur auf eine schiene konzentrieren und fuer alternativen offen sind..


----------



## Gast1111 (31. März 2010)

Xfx wird sich über diese entscheidung noch gewaltig ärgern wenn nVidia das ganze überarbeitet hat a la GTX 485, GTX 475, außerdem ist mit der Leistung der GTX400 Karten noch nich vorbei, wenn erstmal die Treiber entschprechend fixiert wurden.


----------



## grabhopser (31. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> MfG



TSMCs 40-nm-Yields weiterhin unter 50 Prozent? - 22.03.2010 - ComputerBase

Aber ich hatte mich geirrt es sind nur  80.000 Wafer pro Quartal^^


----------



## Wadde (31. März 2010)

Die machen da einen großen Fehler, ohne Nvidia wären die nicht so geworden, wie sie jetzt sind, Wenn sie gleich bei ATI gewesen wären,hätten die nicht so einen großen Gewinn gemacht wie sie bei der 8er Reihe bei Nvidia gemacht haben.Die einzige Begründung die ich finde dafür ist : Der Kühler ist Mist.!, oder ein bisschen Geld hat sich dazwischen geschlichen


----------



## Snake7 (31. März 2010)

Wenn NVidia nachtragend ist, dann wars das für XFX.
Weil dann drehen die den Speß um und das wird XFX Millionen kosten.


----------



## tm0975 (31. März 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Xfx wird sich über diese entscheidung noch gewaltig ärgern wenn nVidia das ganze überarbeitet hat a la GTX 485, GTX 475, außerdem ist mit der Leistung der GTX400 Karten noch nich vorbei, wenn erstmal die Treiber entschprechend fixiert wurden.



abwarten, xfx weiß mit sicherheit mehr als wir, z.b.
- schwächen von gtx4xx (lautstärke, verbrauch, lebensdauer)
- wann kommen gtx4xx mittelklasse-karten?
- wann kommmt die hd6k-serie?
- wer baut die 6k serie und welche stückzahlen sind dann möglich

xfx ist bekannt für dei doppelte garantiezeit, dass macht sich mit fermi eher schlecht, die dinger werden reihenweise kaputt gehen, von den zusatzkosten durch den hohen verbrauch mal ganz abgesehen. ist halt ein absolute no-go, wenn man erfolgreiche produkte haben will. warum soll das xfx anders sehen?


----------



## H@buster (31. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine etwas alberne Begründung.
> Wer hat denn die schnellste Single GPU Karte?
> Und wenn Nvidia eine Dual GPU Karte vorstellen wird, ist auch dort die Krone für ATI futsch.


Aha?
Und was ist mit der Abwärme? 
2 470er können sie ja nicht verbauen, das würde die PCIE Specs sprengen. Und anders kommen sie nicht an der 5970 vorbei... hmmmmm


----------



## Wadde (31. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> abwarten, xfx weiß mit sicherheit mehr als wir, z.b.
> - schwächen von gtx4xx (lautstärke, verbrauch, lebensdauer)
> - wann kommen gtx4xx mittelklasse-karten?
> - wann kommmt die hd6k-serie?
> ...



1. Es wirds sich noch verbessern,keiner Hersteller lässt es so sein, wenn dann werden vom Reseller andere Kühler konzepiert(in dem Sinne von Kühler,leiser ,besser)
2. Die werden schon irgendwann im Mai,Juni,Juli kommen.
3. Bei der Ausbeute der HD5k chips kannste noch mindestens bis zum 1Q 2011 warten
4. Wenn Ati nicht den gleichen Mist macht,wie bei der 5k reihe, dann werden die wohl schon mehrere 100000 Chips produzieren müssen, dass dann manche nicht paar Monate auf ihre Karten warten müssen.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (31. März 2010)

Kann sein, daß XFX Probleme mit einer langen Garantiezeit sieht. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob sich im Sommer die Retouren von Fermi`s häufen werden . . .Wenn das stimmt, mit 108 Grad im Case.


----------



## Gadteman (31. März 2010)

Waldfee4890 schrieb:


> Kann sein, daß XFX Probleme mit einer langen Garantiezeit sieht. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob sich im Sommer die Retouren von Fermi`s häufen werden . . .Wenn das stimmt, mit 108 Grad im Case.



Eben, sowas sind Gerüchte, der Sommer wirds zeigen. Da wird ner 200 GTX mit Stock-Cooler schon warm


----------



## Chrisch (31. März 2010)

Wadde schrieb:


> Die machen da einen großen Fehler, ohne Nvidia wären die nicht so geworden, wie sie jetzt sind, Wenn sie gleich bei ATI gewesen wären,hätten die nicht so einen großen Gewinn gemacht wie sie bei der 8er Reihe bei Nvidia gemacht haben.Die einzige Begründung die ich finde dafür ist : Der Kühler ist Mist.!, oder ein bisschen Geld hat sich dazwischen geschlichen


Wieso macht immer gleich jemand nen großen Fehler wenn er nicht das macht was andere von ihm erwarten?

Fermi wird wohl einfach mehrere Probleme mit sich bringen...

- hoher Preis
- zu hoher Verbrauch
- kaum mehr Leistung
- niedrige Verkaufszahlen
- ggf. hohe RMA Rate (94°C bei offenen Tischaufbau und kalten Wetter, wie schauts da erst im Sommer und geschlossenen Case aus?)

Und ne "Dual-Fermi" wird bestimmt nicht so schnell kommen, nicht bei den Temps & Verbrauch.

Wenn NV dann irgendwann mal was besseres in Petto hat wird XFX auch bestimmt wieder welche davon anbieten.


----------



## Mr__47 (31. März 2010)

Habe grade eben beschlossen, dass meine 2 9800Gts noch bis zu Hd6k Reihe drin bleiben müssen, wollte nicht so viel für ne Graka ausgeben  Un im Sommer muss ich erstmal einen Kühler für den i7 haben.... Schade XFX, meine 7900GS war echt klasse und lies sich von 450 Mhz auf 680 hochjagen... Die Black Edition der Gtx 260 war auch geil.... Aber ne Thermi wollt ich eh nicht, da spende ich das Geld, was ich nicht Verbracuht habe, nach Afrika


----------



## mironicus (31. März 2010)

Es soll ja angeblich Knebelverträge geben, bei denen NVidia den Verkauf von 470 und 480er-Karten mit dem Verkauf seiner kleineren Grafikkkarten verknüpft. Wer also ein Bundle von zehn 470/480-Karten haben will muss 80 kleinere Grafikkarten von NVidia mit dazu kaufen. So legt es NVidia angeblich fest.

SemiAccurate :: Nvidia forces garbage on those wanting GTX480s

Da würde ein Ausscheren eines Herstellers mich nicht wundern.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. März 2010)

Laut den Franzosen wurde ja ein Antec Sonata 3 verwendet, was ich ehrlich gesagt vorher noch nicht gehört habe. Die 470er kommt ja "recht gut" weg mit ihren 94°C, von SLI raten sie mit diesem kleinen Gehäuse ebenso ab.

Dann frage ich mich zum einen: Welches Gehäuse braucht man denn, um das Teil auch im Sommer irgendwie am leben zu halten?
Und zum anderen: Ist XFX wirklich das RMA-Risiko zu groß, oder steckt noch was anderes dahinter?

e:/ Zum Punkt 2: s.o., von solchen Spekulationen habe ich irgendwo auch gelesen, nur mit der Verifikation wirds schwierig.


----------



## Bääängel (31. März 2010)

Da steckt noch dahinter, dass XFX den High end Bereich abdeckt und da die GTX480 in deren Augen evtl. keine High end Karte ist (wegen der vielen Schlechtigkeiten) und dafür die HD5870 schon, dann ist dieser Wechsel nachvollziehbar.


----------



## DAEF13 (31. März 2010)

Tzz, wer braucht XFX? Es gibt immernoch EVGA...
Aber ich finde, PCGH sieht es schon richtig, man kann einfach keine DualChip Karte mit einer SingleChip Karte vergleichen, weil das Spielgefühl einfach nicht das gleiche ist.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. März 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Laut den Franzosen wurde ja ein Antec Sonata 3 verwendet, was ich ehrlich gesagt vorher noch nicht gehört habe. Die 470er kommt ja "recht gut" weg mit ihren 94°C, von SLI raten sie mit diesem kleinen Gehäuse ebenso ab.
> 
> Dann frage ich mich zum einen: Welches Gehäuse braucht man denn, um das Teil auch im Sommer irgendwie am leben zu halten?
> Und zum anderen: Ist XFX wirklich das RMA-Risiko zu groß, oder steckt noch was anderes dahinter?
> ...





Konntest du auch raus finden ob und welche Lüfter verwendend wurden?
Wenn ich richtig sehe, sind bei dem Case ja standardmäßig ein Front und ein Heck Lüfter bei.
Wenn die auch drin waren, dann sehe ich echt schwarz für Thermi


----------



## Bääängel (31. März 2010)

@Daef13
Was ist das denn für eine schwachsinnige Aussage "es gibt ja noch EVGA". Stell dir mal vor nur EVGA würde Nvidias verkaufen, dann könnten die dei Grakas zu einem heftigen Preis verticken und den Preis selbst bestimmen. Sei froh, dass es so viele Boardpartner gibt.

@Distroyer
Du siehst eher schwarz auf deinem Bildschirm beim zocken.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. März 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> @Distroyer
> Du siehst eher schwarz auf deinem Bildschirm beim zocken.




Stimmt, besser würde passen:

Dann sieht man schwarz mit Thermi


----------



## razerkiller75 (31. März 2010)

Find ich gut, die 5000 serie ist einfach nur mega geil von ati. Da brauch doch keiner mehr eione 470,480 gtx!!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. März 2010)

Naja, ordentliche Karten können die eh keine bauen, ich errinnere nur mal an die GTX 260er Black Edition welche wie die Fliegen tot umgefallen sind (meine rauchte auch nach 4 Monaten ab).... von daher kein Verlust, deren (schön anzusehende!) Karten halten einfach net. xD



Davon mal abgesehen klingt die Begründung ein wenig fadenscheinig, warum hat XFX wohl sonst schon mit dem Verkauf von Radeons begonnen als es die HD5000er noch gar net gab und durch die Bank nVidia schneller war? Hatten die ne Glaskugel? ^^


----------



## DAEF13 (31. März 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> @Daef13
> Was ist das denn für eine schwachsinnige Aussage "es gibt ja noch EVGA". Stell dir mal vor nur EVGA würde Nvidias verkaufen, dann könnten die dei Grakas zu einem heftigen Preis verticken und den Preis selbst bestimmen. Sei froh, dass es so viele Boardpartner gibt.



Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich es toll fände, wenn es *nur* noch EVGA geben würde? Nein...

Ich meinte nur, dass einer weniger, von mehreren "Premium"Hestellern (also XFX,EVGA,...) auch nicht auffällt.
Außerdem darf man, soviel ich weiß, bei EVGA den Kühler sogar ohne Garantieverlust wechseln, oder? 
XFX hat dafür wieder die tollen Verpackungen (die bei mir eh auf'm Dachboden verstauben würden) und die lange Garantie...


----------



## LordRevan1991 (31. März 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Xfx wird sich über diese entscheidung noch gewaltig ärgern wenn nVidia das ganze überarbeitet hat a la GTX 485, GTX 475, außerdem ist mit der Leistung der GTX400 Karten noch nich vorbei, wenn erstmal die Treiber entschprechend fixiert wurden.


GTX 485/475 bedingt, dass es einen Strukturbreitenrefresh geben wird, wie beim Gt200 von 65nm zu 55nm. Damals war das auch möglich, den 55nm-Prozess gab es ja schon länger (ATI verwendete ihn schon für die HD3000-Serie!), Nvidia hat einfach den Rückstand eingeholt.

Diesmal gibt es aber keinen Rückstand. Von einem 32nm-Prozess ist momentan nirgendwo die Rede, und bei den Problemen, die TSMC immer noch mit 40nm hat, wird es so schnell auch keinen kleineren Fertigungsprozess geben. Meiner _Vermutung_ nach wird selbst die HD6000-Generation noch in 40nm sein.
Drum wird es wohl keinen Refresh der Geforces geben. Eine Dual-Fermi wird schwierig, selbst die GTX470 zieht im Furmark 231W. Von der Kühlung ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (31. März 2010)

Kein großer Verlust, es gibt noch viele andere gute Hersteller


----------



## Dolomedes (31. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> *XFX will keine GTX470 und GTX480 verkaufen*​XFX hat nun das getan, was sich niemand hätte vorstellen können, XFX möchte weltweit keine GTX470 und GTX480 verkaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kapitalismus FTW !


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. März 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Konntest du auch raus finden ob und welche Lüfter verwendend wurden?



Nein, hab ich leider nicht rauslesen können. Ich kann jedoch nur vermuten, dass sie bis aufs Netzteil (Antec Earthwatts 500) das Gehäuse im Originalzustand gelassen haben, wenns nicht anders erwähnt ist. 

Leider ist mein französisch ziemlich eingerostet, aber aus "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Comme vous-vous en  doutez, le SLI n’arrange rien. [...] En charge, les deux ventilateurs des GTX 400 tournent  aussi vite que possible (92% semble être la limite) et nous obtenons un  nouveau record de bruit" lese ich raus, dass im *SLI* das Teil bei 92% Lüfterdre[/FONT]hzahl nen neuen Lautstärkerekord aufgestellt hat, währen die obere Karte bei 111°C gebrutzelt hat.

Interessanter ist jedoch [für SLI]:

"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]A 110 °C pour le  GPU le plus chaud, c’est même dangereux et pourtant cette fois, Nvidia  abaisse significativement les fréquences. Au début de notre test de  charge, nous somme à 1500 fps pour terminer à 800 fps ! [...] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Notez que nous ne  pouvons pas vérifier à quel niveau les fréquences baissent puisque le  monitoring des fréquences en temps réel dans GPU-Z n’est pas  fonctionnel."[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]
[Ich denke, dass das folgendes bedeutet:] 111°C sind zu warm/gefährlich, so dass die Taktfrequenzen stark verringert werden. Zu Testbeginn warens 1500fps, am Ende [der Aufwrmphase] hingegen nurnoch 800fps.
Dazu wird SLI und das Antec als inkompatibel bezeichnet, desweiteren: Sie konnten ned rausfinden, wie weit die Frequenzen verringet wurden, weils mit GPU-Z ned gfunzt hatte.

=> In einem mittelprächtigen Gehäuse ist an SLI [GTX 480] nicht zu denken, mit ner Einzelkarte im Sommer sehe ich Probleme auf die Nutzer/Hersteller zukommen.

Zusammenfassend:

Gerücht 1 : XFX und die billige Ausrede stehen für Angst vor vielen RMA-Fällen, bzw. zurückgeschickten Karten
Gerücht 2: XFX will keine DX10.1 GPUs beim Ordern der Fermis aufgedrückt bekommen, schiebt ne Ausrede vor.

e:/ kann es sein, dass auf der franz. Seite nur die Testhardware + Treiberversionen stehen, nicht jedoch Netzteil und Gehäusebestückung? Selbst dass Nvidias 8xMSAA auf Standard 4xMSAA+ CSAA ist, steht drin und dass man 8xQ auswählen muss, aber das wichtige bei der Testumgebung fehlt?


[/FONT]


----------



## Kubiac (31. März 2010)

Den wahren Grund werden wir wohl nie erfahren und ist mir auch egal. 
Sich jetzt aufzuregen dass XFX nur noch ATI Karten verkauft ist doch völlig unnötig. 
Ich hole mir die Grafikkarte die am günstigsten ist, der Hersteller ist mir dabei völlig wurscht.


----------



## Bääängel (31. März 2010)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Den wahren Grund werden wir wohl nie erfahren und ist mir auch egal.
> Sich jetzt aufzuregen dass XFX nur noch ATI Karten verkauft ist doch völlig unnötig.
> Ich hole mir die Grafikkarte die am günstigsten ist, der Hersteller ist mir dabei völlig wurscht.



Schade, dass du so denkst, dann nimmst du wohl jeden Mist von schlechter Qualität nur weils am günstigsten ist


----------



## DaStash (31. März 2010)

grabhopser schrieb:


> TSMCs 40-nm-Yields weiterhin unter 50 Prozent? - 22.03.2010 - ComputerBase
> 
> Aber ich hatte mich geirrt es sind nur  80.000 Wafer pro Quartal^^


Mhh, Fudzilla berichtet das die Yields bei AMD zwischen 60-80% liegen und die von Nvidia weit drunter.

MfG


----------



## djfussel (31. März 2010)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Eine Dual-Fermi wird schwierig, selbst die GTX470 zieht im Furmark 231W. Von der Kühlung ganz zu schweigen.




Wiso immer dieser schwachsinnige furmark hergenommen wird ?!

Das ist keine typische altags situation. Wenn dann müsstest schon den verbrauch beim Spielen messen.

Und TSMC hat auch schon den nächst kleineren fertigungsprozess in den startlöchern. Nämlich in 28nm.

So on !!!


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (31. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Bin der gleichen Meinung.
> 
> Stellt euch mal vor eine GTX495 kommt und wird richtig geil.
> 
> Dann wird sich XFX in den Arsch beisen.


 
Wieso das?  Wenn ich des lesens der deutschen Sprache noch mächtig bin, dann hat da mit keinem Wort gestanden sie würden nie wieder Karten mit Nvidia Chipsatz bauen. Derzeit entnehme ich der Nachricht lediglich den Fakt, das sie zur Zeit keine Highend- Karten von Nvidia vertreiben wollen.

Die Gründe mögen vielfältig sein. Ich denke zum Einen wird es an der zu erwartenden schlechten Verfügbarkeit liegen, und zum Anderen am Umgang von Nvidia mit seinen Boardpartnern. Hat einer von Euch in den letzten Wochen/ Monaten mal versucht eine Nvidia- Karte oberhalb der GTS250 zu bekommen? Nicht, na dann versucht es mal. Ihr werdet damit fast soviel Glcük haben, wie beim Erwerb einer HD58X0er- Karte. Entweder sie nicht derzeit nicht lieferbar, oder sie Kosten fast soviel wie eine HD5850/ 5870. Und beides ist ehrlich gesagt ein Witz. Für mich sieht das so aus, als hätte Nvidia die großen 200er mit Absicht fast gänzlich vom Markt genommen. Warum auch immer sie das getan haben. Fakt ist, das Nvidia damit den Board- Partner das Leben ganz schön schwer gemacht hat. Und dann auch noch die sowieso schon schlechte Wirtschaftslage. Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn auch noch ein, zwei andere Hersteller diesen Schritt gehen würden.

Was die eine Dual- Fermi angeht, so kann ich mir die beim besten Willen derzeit nicht vorstellen. Denn Nvidia hat schon genug Probleme damit die Einzelkarten zu kühlen. Und dann das Teil noch als Duo? Nein, das wird definitiv nicht so schnell kommen. Auch einen "Hybriden" wie die GTX295 oder die HD5970 wird es wohl kaum geben.
Bei schlecht zusammengestellten Systemen prognostiziere ich sowieso schon jetzt den ein oder anderen Hitzetod. Ich würde die Karten nicht in einem Midi- Tower verbauen, nichtmal in Verbindung mit einer Wakü. Denn das Dingen strahlt auch mit einer Wasserkühlung noch genug Hitze ab um einen Midi- Tower im Sommer bei 30° und mehr ganz schnell zu überhitzen. Was die effektiven Kosten für eine Fermi nochmehr in Höhe treibt. Technisch sind die Karten ja wahrlich nicht schlecht. Aber alles in Allem bleiben sie in der jetzigen Form für mich eine Totgeburt. Wollen wir hoffen das Nvidia in einem stillen Kämmerlein schon an einer verbesserten Revision bastelt. Denn ansonsten könnte es für Nvidia ein ähnliches Fiasko geben wie mit der "glorreichen" FX- Serie oder AMD/ ATi mit der nicht weniger "glorreichen" HD2000- Serie. Auch wenn letztgenannte mittlerweile ihr Leistungspotenzial etwas besser nutzen kann. Wie die PCGH unlängst feststellte. Aber Nichts desto weniger ist sie für ATi seinerzeit ein Fiasko gewesen. Und das mit Fug und Recht!



djfussel schrieb:


> Wiso immer dieser schwachsinnige furmark hergenommen wird ?!
> 
> Das ist keine typische altags situation. Wenn dann müsstest schon den verbrauch beim Spielen messen.
> 
> ...


 
Wieso der Furmark genommen wird? Weil es einfach interessant ist die maximale Leistung der Graka auszureizen und zu sehen was dann auf einen zu kommt.

Und was sollte der 28nm- Prozeß bei TMSC bringen. Die sollten vielmehr gucken das sie den 40er zum Laufen bekommen statt an den anderen Prozessen zu arbeiten.


----------



## -Masterchief- (31. März 2010)

Wäre schon cool gewesen xfx auch welche verkauft hätte aber naja 
Was will man machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. März 2010)

Einfach woanders eine Nvidia kaufen, fertig. 
Wenn sich XFX Umsatz entgehen lassen will, ist das ihr Problem.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn sich XFX Umsatz entgehen lassen will, ist das ihr Problem.



Was sie nicht tun, aber egal.


----------



## 0Martin21 (31. März 2010)

wer weiß was Nvidia haben will für einen Chip! wenn es 300,-€ sind nur für den Chip und AMD/ATI nur 150,-€ kann ich mir schon vorstellen, das die nicht mehr Nvidia kaufen wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. März 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Was sie nicht tun, aber egal.


 
Dann warte mal ab, wieviele unbelehrbare sich die GTX 480 kaufen werden.


----------



## Bääängel (31. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann warte mal ab, wieviele unbelehrbare sich die GTX 480 kaufen werden.



Eventuell kühlt die grüne Brille ja den Kopf, so dass sie die Abwärme nicht spüren. 

@Topic 
Mal sehen vielleicht warten andere Boardpartner ja auch mit solchen Überraschungen auf, wenn sie merken, dass sich die GTX480 nicht so besonders verkauft.


----------



## Quake2008 (31. März 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wer eine WaKü sein eigen nennt, interessiert sich für diese Punkte ehr weniger. Dazu muss man kein Nvidia-Fan sein, sondern einfach nur ein Leistungsfanatiker. ^^ Der Stromverbrauch ist imo zweitrangig.





Scheinbar im Lotto gewonnen. Ich zahle meine Strom Rechnung leider selbst. Und meine Heizung braucht auch was zutun.


----------



## SuEdSeE (31. März 2010)

Hmm cooler schritt von XFX zumal die ja damals nur mit Nvidia angefangen haben...
Die definition single/dual gpu is ja auch so eine sache, die 5970 is ne dual gpu karte aber halt trotzdem nur EINE karte. Daher ist sie meiner meinung nach auch die schnellste karte immo, egal ob nu single oder dual.....
Ich finde es sollten viel mehr boardpartner abspringen, alleine schon weil die karten viel zu spät rausgekommen sind und Nvidia ja mit fake karten und so nich grade an fans gewonnen hat.


----------



## 0Martin21 (31. März 2010)

mußt beim Stromanbieter arbeiten vieleicht gibst da ja ein Rabat(Mitarbeiterkontrakt/Mitarbeiterdebutat).


----------



## Whoosaa (31. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann warte mal ab, wieviele unbelehrbare sich die GTX 480 kaufen werden.



Hat nichts damit zu tun, dass sie sich Umsatz entgehen lassen.
Nur weil man etwas verkauft, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man unterm Strich ein Plus hat.


----------



## Two-Face (31. März 2010)

Wie ich schon sagte, der Hauptumsatz wird nunmal hauptsächlich im Mittelklasse-Bereich gemacht - womöglich sind die Produktionskosten für die Nvidia GeForce GTX470/480 zu hoch, als dass man sie wieder reinholen könnte - ihrer Meinung nach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. März 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hat nichts damit zu tun, dass sie sich Umsatz entgehen lassen.
> Nur weil man etwas verkauft, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man unterm Strich ein Plus hat.


 
Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen Umsatz und Gewinn bekannt? 
Offensichtlich nicht, wenn ich so lese, was du schreibst.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen Umsatz und Gewinn bekannt?
> Offensichtlich nicht, wenn ich so lese, was du schreibst.



Okay, gebe ich zu, die beiden habe ich gerade verwechselt. 
Nichtsdestotrotz ist der Umsatz unwichtig, wenn unterm Strich ein Minus steht (was ja dann der Gewinn ist ). Jetzt müssts stimmen. 
Übrigens war deine Erwähnung von Umsatz da weiter oben, jetzt wo uns allen die Bedeutung klar ist, auch unsinnig. Warum sollte ich mir nicht Umsatz entgehen lassen, wenn ich aber damit keinen Gewinn machen kann?


----------



## 0Martin21 (31. März 2010)

wenn es +- 0,- € währen dann hätten die es bestimmt gemacht um den Kundenstamm zu behalten und Nvidia gnädig zu stimmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. März 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mir nicht Umsatz entgehen lassen, wenn ich aber damit keinen Gewinn machen kann?


 
Um Gewinn machen zu können, muss erst mal Umsatz gemacht werden.


----------



## DaStash (31. März 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz ist der Umsatz unwichtig, wenn unterm Strich ein Minus steht (was ja dann der Gewinn ist ). Jetzt müssts stimmen.


Nö, denn wenn unter dem Strich ein Minus steht, dann nennt man das Verlust. 

MfG


----------



## 0Martin21 (31. März 2010)

ich blaubs nicht! Jetzt haben die ein neues  Thema auf und verlinken nicht gleich auf diesen hier. Finde ich ein wenig komisch man kann doch die Aktuellen Themen nutzen!?zumal der heir um genau das gleiche geht!


----------



## cesimbra (31. März 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich leider nicht rauslesen können. Ich kann jedoch nur vermuten, dass sie bis aufs Netzteil (Antec Earthwatts 500) das Gehäuse im Originalzustand gelassen haben, wenns nicht anders erwähnt ist. <br />
> <br />
> Leider ist mein französisch ziemlich eingerostet, aber
> [...]



Zunächst: Danke für die netten Übersetzungen, auch wenn ich selbst diese nicht benötigte.

Ich kenne das verwendete Gehäuse sehr gut aus der Praxis da ich es mehrfach verbaut habe, nicht zuletzt sei dabei auch ein eigener Rechner erwähnt, dabei kamen zweimal auch andere PSU zum Einsatz als die mitgelieferte.

Das Gehäuse wird mit dem erwähnten Antec-NT geliefert, das zwar eigentlich relativ leise, mir persönlich aber eine Spur zu aufdringlich war.

Die Luftführung des Gehäuses ist gut, wenn der regelbare mitgelieferte hintere Gehäuselüfter (oder ein vergleichbares Modell) eingesetzt wird und maximal zwei (von vier möglichen -- ohne die Silentblöche bekommt man auch fünf hinein) Festplatten verbaut sind.

Der Montageplatz für den vorgesehenen Festplattenkäfiglüfter kann nicht bestückt gewesen sein -- weder bei einer GTX 480 noch bei einer 5870 ist dort noch ausreichend Platz für eine Montage übrig, die Karten sind dafür deutlich zu lang -- nicht einmal ein Slim dürfte sich dort (auch nicht mit Frickelei) noch montieren lassen.

Da die Luft größtenteils durch den Käfig zwischen den auf Silentblöcken (Serienausstattung beim Sonata III) gelagerten Festplatten einströmt und zuvor obendrein einen Luftfilter passieren muss, bringt der Käfiglüfter ab einer Belegung mit zwei Festplatten meiner Erfahrung nach einen deutlichen Temperaturabfall bei starken Grafikkarten, selbst wenn es ein recht schwacher Lüfter ist  -- denn dann strömt die noch kühle Luft von dort gezielter in den typischen Ansaugbereich der Grafikkarten, während sie ansonsten von NT und hinterem Gehäuselüfter nach oben in Richtung des Prozessorkühlers abgelenkt wird, von wo sie ob des zwar in der Länge etwas mangelndem, in der Breite aber reichlich vorhandenen Platzes seitlich an der Grafikkarte vorbei angesaugt wird -- von Prozessor & Co also vorgewärmt.

Ich selbst würde dem Gehäuse kein leistungsstarkes SLI zumuten wollen, auch wenn das mit etwa zwei 4870 noch recht problemlos möglich wäre, man müsste dann die Lüfer zu weit hochfahren -- mir persönlich wäre das zu laut.

Alles in allem ist es eher ein Silent- als ein OC-Gehäuse, eher preiswert, aber gut ausgestattet, für lange Garfikkarten IMHO nur bei Abstrichen in der Festplattenbestückung empfehlenswert, jedenfalls ohne Modding (ein Käfiglüfter läßt sich vom geübten Bastler statt zwischen den Festplattenn und Karten auch auf der Vorderseite des Käfigs wo der Filter sitzt integrieren). Ein durchaus empfehlenswertes Gehäuse meines Erachtens. 

Wenn es einer einzelnen Grafikkarte darin zu warm wird, würde ich die Schuld immer der Grafikkarte geben. Bei SLI sehe ich das etwas anders.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Progs-ID (1. April 2010)

Schade, dabei waren die XFX Geforce Karten immer sehr gut.
Tja, kann man nix machen.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Um Gewinn machen zu können, muss erst mal Umsatz gemacht werden.



Schon, aber wie gesagt, Umsatz hat Gewinn nicht zur zwingenden Folge. Warum Umsatz machen, wenn man insgesamt Verlust macht?



DaStash schrieb:


> Nö, denn wenn unter dem Strich ein Minus steht, dann nennt man das Verlust.
> 
> MfG




Gewinn |= positive Summe. Gewinn ist das, was am Ende übrigbleibt, sei es positiv oder negativ. Oder, um es mit Wikipedia auszudrücken:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *Gewinn in der  gesamtunternehmerischen Betrachtung*
> 
> In der _gesamtunternehmerischen Betrachtung_ orientiert er sich  an den handelsrechtlichen Vorschriften und zeigt das Gesamtergebnis und  damit den Unternehmenserfolg: Unternehmenserfolg = Erträge –  Aufwendungen


----------



## Castor_23 (1. April 2010)

Also ich besaß/besitze verschiedene Grafikkarten beider Hersteller von XFX und respektiere die Entscheidung und freue mich sogar darüber..
XFX wird mir dadurch noch ein Stück sympathischer als es ohnehin schon war.

XFX ftw!


----------



## Caspar (1. April 2010)

_Schon, aber wie gesagt, Umsatz hat Gewinn nicht zur zwingenden Folge. Warum Umsatz machen, wenn man insgesamt Verlust macht?_

Das hat etwas mit Kapazitätsauslastung zu tun, hast du freie Kapazitäten lohnt es sich manchmal zu produzieren, auch wenn man trotzdem einen Verlust einfährt. Wenn deine Maschinen hohe Fixkosten haben, lässt sich durch Auslastung dieser der Verlust senken. Sprich... nix produzieren und 9€ Verlust oder etwas produzieren und nur 2€ Verlust. Ich würde lieber produzieren. Ob das auf XFX zutrifft ist ne andere Frage, ich glaubs nicht. Sie werden sich wohl mehr um die ATI Karten kümmern und davon mehr auf den Markt werfen (und so ihre frei gewordenen Kapazitäten nutzen). 

Die ultimative Verwirrung...  Und eigentlich ists egal, da sitzen Kostenrechner die genau kalkulieren was es bringt und was nicht...

_Gewinn ist das, was am Ende übrigbleibt, sei es positiv oder negativ._

Nö, gewinnst du etwas wenn du ausgeraubt wirst? (Ausser an Erfahrung ^^) Nein, du verlierst deine Knete. Du hast also einen Verlust. Unternehmenserfolg ist das neutrale Wort. Der Unternehmenserfolg kann positiv (=Gewinn) oder negativ (=Verlust) sein.


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. April 2010)

Tja so ist das Leben


----------



## 0Martin21 (1. April 2010)

Klar ist XFX und Nvidia haben sich verzangt und kommten wohl nicht so schnell wieder zusammen. Das heißt das XFX seinen ganzen bemühungen/forschungen in ATI Karten stecken wird um mehr Gewinnzu machen. Natürlich um die Karten auch über den Nivau der Nvidia zu bekommen, aller 5870 xxx mit 10% Oc zur normalen Karten und freiem Spannungen. Könnte sich lohnen für XFX. zumal die dann 100,-€ biliger währen.


----------



## Maschine311 (2. April 2010)

Ich finde den Kleinkrieg von ATI und NV sehr amüsant. Ist zwar ein wenig wie im Kidergarten, "Wer hat den größten Turm gebaut", aber uns sollte es eigentlich recht sein, denn so gibt es kein Monopol und beim Preiskampf sind immer wir die Gewinner
Die Begründung warum XFX den Schritt macht ist aber etwas absurdum. Marktwirtschaftlich aber verständlich. In den Zeiten wo für Luxushobbys der breiten Masse immer weniger Geld da ist, werden sich viele überlegen nicht mal ne Ati zu verbauen, bei 5-10% weniger Leistung und dafür 20-25% kleinerer Preis, und dann noch mit so einem Top Hersteller XFX könnte das ne verdammt gute Kombo werden!


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. April 2010)

nicht zu vergessen das die 10% mit OC raus zu holen sind! ohne Spannung zu erhöhen und den Kühler zu wechseln.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Kleinkrieg von ATI und NV sehr amüsant. Ist zwar ein wenig wie im Kidergarten, "Wer hat den größten Turm gebaut", aber uns sollte es eigentlich recht sein, denn so gibt es kein Monopol und beim Preiskampf sind immer wir die Gewinner
> Die Begründung warum XFX den Schritt macht ist aber etwas absurdum. Marktwirtschaftlich aber verständlich. In den Zeiten wo für Luxushobbys der breiten Masse immer weniger Geld da ist, werden sich viele überlegen nicht mal ne Ati zu verbauen, bei 5-10% weniger Leistung und dafür 20-25% kleinerer Preis, und dann noch mit so einem Top Hersteller XFX könnte das ne verdammt gute Kombo werden!




Du hast da einen kleinen Denkfehler. ATi trachtet im Augenblick eher nach einem guten Gesamtkonzept, als die schnellste Karte. NV sind die die um jeden Preis die Leistungskrone wollen, sieht man ja an der GTX 480.


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. April 2010)

eigentlich müßte man ein Voklsbegehren machen in Form einer Abstimmung. "Soll der Fermi umbenant werden in Termi?"

[ ] nein
[x] ja
[ ] ist mir egal
[ ] was soll die Umfrage?
[ ] was ist das


----------



## dungeon192 (2. April 2010)

ja wenn die 5970 eine Single Karte wäre würde ich das noch nachvollziehen können. 

ABER sie hat das Problem mit den Microrucklern in Spielen. 
Die Rechenleistung ist die höchste aber das ist nicht alles was zählt.

Eine schnelle Single Karte ist besser. Ich habe schon schleche Efahrungen gemacht mit Multi GPUs von NV, is alles nich das ware.

 NV sowie ATI


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2010)

Was ist denn eine "Single-Karte"?


----------



## dungeon192 (2. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine "Single-Karte"?



Text lesen,


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2010)

Habe ich, weiß immernoch nicht was eine "Single-Karte" bedeuten soll. 
Meinst du vielleicht eine "Single-_*GPU*_-Karte"? "Single-Karte" ergibt nämlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. April 2010)

dungeon192 schrieb:


> Text lesen,




Es gibt höchstens Single-GPU Karten.

Erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen 


//edit
Two-Face war schneller xD


----------



## dungeon192 (2. April 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es gibt höchstens Single-GPU Karten.
> 
> Erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen
> 
> ...


es gibt auch Prinziepienreiter.

Wenn mann den Text durchlist kommt man zu dem Teil wo ich von GPUs schreibe. Den rest kann man ja nachvollziehen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2010)

Trotzdem ergibt das keinen Sinn, auch wenn man weiß, was damit gemeint ist.
An der Richtigkeit des Wortes ändert das überhaupt nichts, auch wenn die Bedeutung offensichtlich und nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## dungeon192 (2. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Trotzdem ergibt das keinen Sinn, auch wenn man weiß, was damit gemeint ist.
> An der Richtigkeit des Wortes ändert das überhaupt nichts, auch wenn die Bedeutung offensichtlich und nachvollziehbar ist.



jou Prinziepienreiter


----------



## dungeon192 (2. April 2010)

Na Ok also vom Prinziep her hätte ich schreiben müssen.

Single GPU Karte . OK ?


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (2. April 2010)

Ich freue mich auf die Custom Designs von XFX, weil ich mir demnächst auch mal wieder was schnelleres kaufen wollte. Wird bestimmt etwas von Sapphire oder XFX.


----------



## JuliusS (2. April 2010)

Bei Karten die im Referenzdesign sind nehme ich einfach den Boardpartner der den günstigsten Preis anbietet !!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. April 2010)

Hab ich garnicht mit gerechnet....
Ich mag XFX habe Board und Graka von den Jungs.
Ich fand es schon gut alls sie auch ATi produziert haben, aber nun kein Nv mehr?

Grund: Die schnellste Karte der Welt hat AMD?
Naja der Grund ist wirklich komisch , da Nv ja bald eine Dual Gpu rausbringen könnte und dann wäre Nv wieder besser^^
Aber bis dahin hat ATi wiederum eine 5890 draußen (Spekulation).
Naja ,wirwerden sehen ,
 ich frage mich nur ob XFX auch endlich AMD Boards macht


----------



## Rolk (2. April 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> ich frage mich nur ob XFX auch endlich AMD Boards macht


 
Gabs doch schon für AM2+. Sahen auch gut aus, neigten aber angeblich zum abrauchen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. April 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gabs doch schon für AM2+. Sahen auch gut aus, neigten aber angeblich zum abrauchen.



^^ Ich habe ein XFX AM2+ Board
Is Top....Auch oc,und sieht echt gut aus.

Ich meinte Boards mit AMD Chipsatz.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2010)

> Bei Karten die im Referenzdesign sind nehme ich einfach den Boardpartner der den günstigsten Preis anbietet !!



Ich nehm meist die, die noch n Spiel oder n Ü-Ei mit reinpacken ohne Aufpreis. Bei der GTX 260 war das Zotac: Zweitbilligster Anbieter + Race Driver Grid als es teuer war.


----------



## Mischk@ (3. April 2010)

Die neuen von Nvidia sind sehr gut, wenn die Preise runter gehen und man sich eine Wassergekühlte mit denen anschaft....


----------



## xdevilx (3. April 2010)

und immerwieder die alte leier .... gähn....


----------



## Siberian Tiger (3. April 2010)

Interessant, man vergleicht - mal wieder - Äpfel mit Birnen. 

GTX 480 -> Single GPU
HD 5970 -> Dual GPU

Es ist wohl jedem Idioten klar, dass zwei GPUs schneller sind als eine. Werden solche Vergleiche jemals aufhören? Naja, XFX mochte ich mal, aber mit so einer Aktion...  Was werden die machen, wenn dann ne GTX 490 mit Dual GPU rauskommt? Nvidia die Füße küssen?


----------



## Rolk (3. April 2010)

Siberian Tiger schrieb:


> Interessant, man vergleicht - mal wieder - Äpfel mit Birnen.
> 
> GTX 480 -> Single GPU
> HD 5970 -> Dual GPU


 
Nuja, am sinnvollsten ist es nach wie vor Karten mit gleichem/ähnlichen Preis zu vergleichen. Ist die Nachfrage grösser als der Bestand an GTX 480, werden sich die Preise ganz schnell auf HD 5970 Niveau bewegen. So viel fehlt ja schon jetzt nicht mehr.



> Es ist wohl jedem Idioten klar, dass zwei GPUs schneller sind als eine. Werden solche Vergleiche jemals aufhören? Naja, XFX mochte ich mal, aber mit so einer Aktion...  Was werden die machen, wenn dann ne GTX 490 mit Dual GPU rauskommt? Nvidia die Füße küssen?


 
Wahrscheinlich werden sie erst mal die Heizung abdrehen. 

Neee, aber im ernst. Eine Dual Fermi ist noch ewig weit weg. Nvidia hat jetzt 6 Monate gebraucht die Single GPU Karten zum laufen zu bringen und die Temps sind immer noch jenseits von gut und böse. Wenn ATi die HD 5970 schon niedriger als die HD 5870 tackten muss, was soll das dann erst mit einer Dual Fermi werden?


----------



## 0Martin21 (3. April 2010)

@Siberian Tiger: es geht wohl nicht nur um die schnellst sondern auch darum das der Preisunterschied von 100,-€ die 5% mehr Leistung nicht rechtfertigen. Zumal XFX wohl ( Verlutung!] eine verbesserte 5870 in areit hat, die dann die 5% locker raushohlen kann. Das XFX offiziel sagt, sie wollen nur die beste Grafikkarten rausbringen wollen. OK wer will das nicht!? Aber wenn bei Nvidia nur 20,-€ überbleiben pro Karte und bei ATI 100,-€ dann ist doch klar das ich vermehrt auf ATi gehe. Wenn dann noch Nvidia mich knebeln will ich soll für jede GTX4xx auch noch 3 oder sogar 10 GTX2XX kaufen dann ist doch klar das ich irgend wann sagen ihr könnt mich mal. Das XFX nie mehr Nvidia verkauft denke ich nicht, wenn Nvidia wieder bessere Preise macht wirds auch wieder von XFX Karten mit Nvidia Chip geben.

@Rolk: Wieso, das ATI macht weiß ich jetzt nicht aber meie 5970 läuft mit standart Spannungen und Kühler (ist auch eine von XFX!) mit den Standart werten einer 5870  fast stabil. ich habe die immer auf 817MHz/1200MHZ laufen, wenn ich jetz noch mehr Spanung geben würde dann schaffe ich das auch noch.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. April 2010)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Die neuen von Nvidia sind sehr gut, wenn die Preise runter gehen und man sich eine Wassergekühlte mit denen anschaft....



Nö, die sind nicht sehr gut, eher sehr teuer und sehr stromverschwendent.
Wie gesagt, ihr müsst das immer so sehen:

ATi bringt jetzt eine Single GPU Karte mit 350 Watt TDP raus, die ist 10 - 20 % schneller als die GTX 480. Top?!


----------



## KennyKiller (3. April 2010)

Ich denke XFX will einfach keinen mega Stromfresser Föhn bauen!


----------



## Forti (3. April 2010)

Somit ist für mich klar, da die Vergangenheit auch zeigte das xfx nicht gerade sehr haltbare Artikel verkauft, das ich nie wieder xfx Kunde sein werde. Besten Dank für den Tread.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> ATi bringt jetzt eine Single GPU Karte mit 350 Watt TDP raus, die ist 10 - 20 % schneller als die GTX 480. Top?!



Man kann auch ne HD5870 mit 1,25 bis 1,3v auf über 1000MHz prügeln, dann ist sie auch schneller als ne GTX480 - und kommt vielleicht auch an deren Verbrauch ran


----------



## Zanza (4. April 2010)

ich sehe in XFX auch keinen Hersteller bei dem ich eine Grafikkarte kaufen würde.


----------



## Medcha (4. April 2010)

Moin!

Ich bin neu hier, hatte aber schon häufiger den Reiz mich hier mal anzumelden. Nu isses soweit...

Zum Thema:
Ich glaube, der Grund(wenn es denn nur einer ist), warum XFX so handelt, ist der Preis. Und nicht wie manche hier vermuten der Retailpreis, es wird sich um den Einkaufspreis der Chips handeln. Ich habe selbst für einen Exklusivvertrieb für Pro Audio Ware aus England gearbeitet und den Händlern in Deutschland "gewisse" Preise gegeben. Wenn XFX vom Exklusivpartner zu einem normalen Partner wechselt, bekommen die sofort einen DEUTLICH höheren Preis, sprich einen schlechteren Rabatt. Bei uns ging das schnell um 10%. Das ist super viel und macht einen riesen Unterschied und macht die Gewinnspanne kaputt. XFX wird sich mehrere Szenarios ausgerechnet haben und am Ende, wird mit 5000er Chips von ATI mehr Geld zu verdienen sein, als mit der 400erGTX Serie. Aus Vertiebssicht ist das offensichtlich. Aus technischer Sicht können bestimmt auch so manche Vermutungen hier stimmen. Aber wenn haben sie bestimmt eine untergeordnete Rolle gespielt. XFX muss Kohle bringen. Und wenn sich rausstellen sollte, dass man vll in 2 Jahren keine Kohle mehr mit Highend Grafikkarten verdienen kann, dann wette ich, würde sogar XFX sich von diesem Markt zurück ziehen. Keine Firma leistet es sich heute noch aus Imagegründen, minus zu machen. Die Zeiten sind leider vorbei. (Ausnahme, wenn mit anderen Produkten entsprechend verdient wird.)

Mein Tip lautet also: es sind wirtschaftliche Gründe, keine technischen. Und um die Leistungskrone gehts sowieso nicht. Dafür steht zu viel Geld aufm Spiel.


----------



## Genghis99 (4. April 2010)

Dann stell ich auch mal meine Vermutung an. NVidia ist zwar kein Chip Produzent per se - aber ein Kartenhersteller, da NV die Referenzkarten selber fertigen lässt und an die Board Partner wie XFX verkauft.
Ich vermute mal, NVidia werden (da wenig Ausbeute) die eigenen Referenzkarten verkaufen wollen, und den Boardpartnern Chipsätze für Custom Karten vorenthalten. Genau da wird wohl für manche Boardpartner, die sich bisher von Anderen durch Eigendesigns absetzen konnten, der Hund begraben liegen.

Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt sind die GF100 Karten kein gutes Geschäft. Blah Blah hin oder Her.


----------



## Gamiac (4. April 2010)

XFX war schon immer Müll die einzigen Firmen die NVIDIA Karten Verkaufen und was taugen sind EVGA , Gainward + Neuerdings MSI ansonsten höchstens noch Sparkle und Leadek .
Der rest sortirt einfach nur die Referenzkarten nach der güte der Chips verkauft die schlechten zum Normalpreis und je besser sie Laufen desto mehr mus man Zahlen .
EVGA macht das zwar auch aber die sind wenigstens Treu und halten auch in schlechten Zeiten bedingungslos zu Nvidia .


----------



## maiki1983 (4. April 2010)

Servus Leute. Sorry aber die neuen Nvidia Karten sind nun wirklich Schrot. Jeder der Logisch denkt weis das ATI das nicht auf sich beruhen läst und schon längst einen 480 brecher in peto hat. Das ist doch ne Fett geile Masche von AMD ATI um die leistungskrone zu ergattern. Und das werden sie auch schafen. Zwischen der Entwicklung der beiden Karten liegt ein halbes Jahr! Meint Ihr wirklich das ATI das nicht geplahnt hat um die Krone wieder zu ergatern. ATI macht es genauso wie NVIDIA bei denn lezten Generationen. AMD ATI ist und bleibt Technisch nunmal der King da kann jeder sagen was er will. Vom Technischen Standpunkt  hatten die die lezten Jahre immer das bessere Produkt.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2010)

maiki1983 schrieb:


> Jeder der Logisch denkt weis das ATI das nicht auf sich beruhen läst und schon längst einen 480 brecher in peto hat.




FALSCH! Einige AMD Mitarbeiter sollen gemeint haben, dass AMD vorerst keinen Grund sieht eine HD 5890 oder was auch immer auf den Markt zu werfen. Also nichts mit GTX 480 Brecher.

Und für EVGA kann es nicht gut sein immer nur zu nV zu stehen. Wenn ATI demnächst wieder neue HD 6000er Karten oder sowas auf den Markt werfen, was ja passieren soll im Herbst, wird das verdammt knapp für nVidia, früher oder später denke ich, wird EVGA auch ATI Karten verkaufen.


----------



## AMDman (4. April 2010)

Hans-Wolfram Tismer(EVGA): "Wir haben eine starke Verbindung zu Nvidia"
Hm ob dass was wird...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> FALSCH! Einige AMD Mitarbeiter sollen gemeint haben, dass AMD vorerst keinen Grund sieht eine HD 5890 oder was auch immer auf den Markt zu werfen. Also nichts mit GTX 480 Brecher.


 
Letztendlich gibts auch keinen Grund für die 5890.
ATI hat schnelle Karten im Portfolio, darunter eben auch mit Hemlock die schnellste Grafikkarte und dass die GTX 480 jetzt nun etwas schneller ist als die 5870 ist ATI sicher erst mal egal. Denn Nvidia braucht deutlich zuviel Strom und das wird wohl eher belächelt als ängstlich aufgenommen. 

Ach ja, hast du eine Quelle, die deine Aussage untermauert?


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2010)

Aber immer.

ATi: Offenbar kein direkter ?Fermi?-Konter - 03.04.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## GTA 3 (4. April 2010)

Mist hätte ich gewusst das XFX soetwas in den nächsten Tagen umsetzte würde ich jetzt eine XFX HD 5770 besitzen und keine Sapphire HD5770 Vapor -x .


----------



## 0Martin21 (4. April 2010)

Ach,  wenn AMD/ATI es wolte hätten die Statt einem 6fach stecker eine 8fach dran gemacht und den Kühler etwas verbessert, dann die Taktraten um 10% rauf und fertig wären die. Wenn ihnen auch die Temps. und Stromverbrauch egal währen.


----------



## dungeon192 (5. April 2010)

Ja ich denke auch das dies der Hauptgrund sein wird. Lieber viele Günstige Chips verkaufen als wenige Teure. Und genau dies is ja auch der aktuelle Trend. Die zweit und dritt schnellsten Chips laufen ziemlich gut. Wenn man sich so die Systemdaten der Community anguckt. 

Ich warte auch immer ein paar Monate und lasse den Staub der aufgewirbelt wird sich wieder legen bevor ich eine Anschaffung mache.



Medcha schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin neu hier, hatte aber schon häufiger den Reiz mich hier mal anzumelden. Nu isses soweit...
> 
> ...


----------



## xdevilx (5. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> FALSCH! Einige AMD Mitarbeiter sollen gemeint haben, dass AMD vorerst keinen Grund sieht eine HD 5890 oder was auch immer auf den Markt zu werfen. Also nichts mit GTX 480 Brecher.
> 
> Und für EVGA kann es nicht gut sein immer nur zu nV zu stehen. Wenn ATI demnächst wieder neue HD 6000er Karten oder sowas auf den Markt werfen, was ja passieren soll im Herbst, wird das verdammt knapp für nVidia, früher oder später denke ich, wird EVGA auch ATI Karten verkaufen.




is ne ziemlich interessante aussage, warum machen das dan  weder Zotac noch Gainward noch KFA² noch Leadtek  noch sparkle noch PoV noch PNY ?

EVGA hatte nach dem die gerüchte um XFX  wechel ins ATI  aufkamen ganz klar  gesagt das sie  eng mit nvidia verbunden seien, und damit icher keine ATI Karten anbieten werden,  Von Palit gibt es  ja auch keine HD5000er karten, warum nur?


sapphire  ist aj auch heute reiner ATI vertreiber, auch nach denwirklich schweren zeiten mit dem R600


----------



## DBB (5. April 2010)

Allerdings ist's um die Verfügbarkeit der angeblich schnellsten Karten immernoch schlecht bestellt. Kaum ein Internetshop hat eine relevante Stückzahl der 58xx Karten...
Ich versteh' diese "Leistungsdiskussion" nicht, wenn keine der beiden Karten, sei es ATI oder NVIDIA, schnell "zu haben" ist.
Lieferzeiten von über einem Monat und dabei war der Release letztes Jahr, sprechen nicht unbedingt für AMD und erst recht nicht für XFX.


----------



## 0Martin21 (5. April 2010)

Was will AMD/ATI machen?! wenn die Ausbeute sowas fürn A***H ist. noch schlimmer ist es wohl bei Nvidia da der Chip größer ist. Das die Verfügbarkeit nicht da ist hängt am Hersteller der Chips. nicht an AMD/ATI oder Nvidia, dein Autohaus ist doch auch nicht schuld wenn dein neues Auto 6 Monate braut eh es da ist.


----------



## DaStash (6. April 2010)

DBB schrieb:


> Allerdings ist's um die Verfügbarkeit der angeblich schnellsten Karten immernoch schlecht bestellt. Kaum ein Internetshop hat eine relevante Stückzahl der 58xx Karten...
> Ich versteh' diese "Leistungsdiskussion" nicht, wenn keine der beiden Karten, sei es ATI oder NVIDIA, schnell "zu haben" ist.
> Lieferzeiten von über einem Monat und dabei war der Release letztes Jahr, sprechen nicht unbedingt für AMD und erst recht nicht für XFX.


Oh man, wie hartnäckig sich Fehlinformationen halten können ist unglaublich. Schaue doch einmal einfach auf Geizhals.at/de nach, gib 5870 und lagernd an und dann siehste mal welch große Auswahl es mittlerweile an verfügbaren 58XX Karten gibt, warum immer dieses Schlechtgerede???

MfG


----------



## Clonemaster (6. April 2010)

Jo, die haben halt keine 15 Stück auf Lager, klar, aber einfach bestellen und nächste woche
kommen die ATi schon an, war bei mir genauso. Also wenn man eine will, bekommt auch 
recht flott eine...


----------



## Whoosaa (6. April 2010)

Caspar schrieb:


> _Schon, aber wie gesagt, Umsatz hat Gewinn nicht zur zwingenden Folge. Warum Umsatz machen, wenn man insgesamt Verlust macht?_
> 
> Das hat etwas mit Kapazitätsauslastung zu tun, hast du freie Kapazitäten lohnt es sich manchmal zu produzieren, auch wenn man trotzdem einen Verlust einfährt. Wenn deine Maschinen hohe Fixkosten haben, lässt sich durch Auslastung dieser der Verlust senken. Sprich... nix produzieren und 9€ Verlust oder etwas produzieren und nur 2€ Verlust. Ich würde lieber produzieren. Ob das auf XFX zutrifft ist ne andere Frage, ich glaubs nicht. Sie werden sich wohl mehr um die ATI Karten kümmern und davon mehr auf den Markt werfen (und so ihre frei gewordenen Kapazitäten nutzen).
> 
> Die ultimative Verwirrung...  Und eigentlich ists egal, da sitzen Kostenrechner die genau kalkulieren was es bringt und was nicht...



Hmm, klingt logisch. Gute Idee, ehrlich gesagt, auf so etwas bin ich selber nicht gekommen, habe ich allerdings auch nirgendswo jemals gelesen.. :schief:
Man hört nie auf zu lernen. :P

Halt, stop!
Mal kurz das ganze zusammenfassen:

XFX -> produziert ATi -> macht guten Umsatz ohne zusätzliche Kosten -> hat am Ende Gewinn
XFX -> produziert Nvidia in kleinerem Maße -> macht vielleicht Umsatz, hat aber auch viele zusätzliche Kosten (bspw. viele RMA's wegen Überhitzung o.Ä.) -> macht Verluste mit dem Nvidia-Geschäft -> das belastet am Ende das Plus, das mit ATi gemacht wurde

So hatte ich mir das ganze vorgestellt, dann haut es wieder hin.  Glaube ich. 



Caspar schrieb:


> _Gewinn ist das, was am Ende übrigbleibt, sei es positiv oder negativ._
> 
> Nö, gewinnst du etwas wenn du ausgeraubt wirst? (Ausser an Erfahrung ^^) Nein, du verlierst deine Knete. Du hast also einen Verlust. Unternehmenserfolg ist das neutrale Wort. Der Unternehmenserfolg kann positiv (=Gewinn) oder negativ (=Verlust) sein.



Meinte ich ja. 
Nein, Spaß beiseite, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich es so gelernt hatte, wie ich es geschrieben hab - aber anscheinend täusche ich mich.. 
Kann aber eigentlich auch nicht sein, da wir einen relativ alten, und sehr erfahrenen Wirtschaftslehrer hatten..


----------



## DBB (13. April 2010)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Jo, die haben halt keine 15 Stück auf Lager, klar, aber einfach bestellen und nächste woche
> kommen die ATi schon an, war bei mir genauso. Also wenn man eine will, bekommt auch
> recht flott eine...



Klar bekommt man irgendwann eine, aber es ist ja nicht so, dass ich hier grundlos irgendetwas behaupte. Ich hatte damals eine HD5870 bei zwei Händlern bestellt und über einen Monat auf die Karten gewartet, würde mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sicher nicht anders ergehen...
Wenn man natürlich stur auf die Verfügbarkeitsanzeige des jeweiligen Händler glotzt, am besten noch über "geizhals" und Co und sich dann von den 1-4 Werktagen einiger Hämdler beeindrucken lässt, dann ist das, was ich hier schreibe natürlich kompletter Schwachsinn. Leider ist es nur so, dass es immernoch eine riesige Diskrepanz zwischen der Realität und den Angaben auf irgendwelchen Händlerseiten gibt.
Aber der Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich Berge, vllt. hilft er ja auch bei einem schnellen Versand.


----------



## 0Martin21 (13. April 2010)

^^ eigentlich stimmt das immer bei Alternate, habe dann immer das bekommen wenn da stand das die was da hatten.


----------



## DBB (13. April 2010)

Richtig. Würde ich mir jetzt ein Mousepad oder einen USB-Weihnachtsbaum bestellen, wäre der sicherlich in der angegeben Lieferzeit da, weil von der entsprechenden Ware eine hohe Stückzahl auf  Lager ist; na ja, vllt. nicht unbedingt beim Weihnachtsbau. Aber warum funktioniert bei den meisten kleineren Internethändlern (Alternate und ein paar Weitere ausgenommen) die Bestellung entsprechender Karten mittlerweile nur auf Anfrage? Weil eben nichts auf Lager ist und man nicht genau sagen kann, wann wieder eine Lieferung eintrifft. 

Mal eine kleine Kostprobe von Alternate für die ASUS 5870: "Liefertermin unbekannt."
Es gibt auch noch andere Hersteller, sicherlich. Aber die Liefersituation hat sich aus meiner Sicht nur rudimentär gebessert. Wessen Schuld das ist, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (13. April 2010)

Schuld ist soch das die einfach zu viel Ausschuß herstellen in der Produktion. Und da die Produktionskapazitäten nicht mehr werden, muß der Ausschuß weniger werden, wie ist das Problem! Erst wenn die Probleme haben und dann durch testen und vieleicht auch ein paar Chips immer weiter runter schleifen um die Ursachen des Probmels zu sehen, können die was machen aber das dauert immer. Und dann ist noch die Frage ob die auch die richtigen Teile auf Lager haben, 40nm ist sehr, sehr wenig, da reicht scho ein kleiner Kratzer in einem Lager um probleme zu haben.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (13. April 2010)

Also ich denke, alles in allem kann ich den Schritt von XFX einigermaßen verstehen, zumindest aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht.
Die Verfügbarkeit der HD58xx Reihe war miserabel und ist immernoch nicht auf akzeptablen Niveau. Ja man kann zwar inzwischen "relativ" zügig bestellen, aber die Preise sind noch weit über Releaseniveau und viele Shops haben ja nach wie vor als Liefertermin: unbekannt. (Alternativ 1-5 Werktage )

Jetzt ist der ATI Chip aber im Vergleich zum Nv Chip relativ klein, weswegen die Yield-Raten zwar schlecht aber inzwischen ansatzweise ausreichend sind und immerhin die Mainstreamsparte genug Karten generieren kann.
Dem gegenüber steht Nvidia mit einem riesigem Chip der sogar schon verkleinert werden musste. (Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob der Stromverbrauch und damit die Temperaturen inakzeptable geworden sind oder die Yield-Raten der Grund sind) und auch keinerlei Mainstreamkarten "nebenher" produziert werden können (schlechtere Effizienz --> höherer Preis für die Highendchips)
Die Verfügbarkeit der Nv Chips wird denke ich mal katastrophal sein (der Preis ebenfalls).
Außerdem hat Nv kein Mainstream - Produkt.

=> Die Highendsparte wird sich bei nv kaum lohnen für den Boardpartner (Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Exklusivpartner eher die ersten Chips bekommen werden).
  Das man trd die Main und Low Karten verkaufen will (bzw das zumidnest nicht dementiert hat) spricht dafür.


Was ich nicht ganz verstehen kann, ist die Begründung. Auch wenn die 5890 die schnellste Karte ist, ist sie nun einmal nicht mit einer SingleGPU Karte zu vergleichen.
Aber gut, iwas mussten sie wahrscheinlich einfach als Begründung angeben


----------



## mixxed_up (13. April 2010)

Preise weit über Relase Niveau? Nein, die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung von AMD betrug 360 €. Mittlerweile bekommt man sie ab genau diesem Preis.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (13. April 2010)

Das mag sein, aber wenn man sich die Jahresverläufe der verfügbaren Karten anschaut, hab ich keinen Verlauf gefunden, bei dem die Karte vor etwa einem Jahr(+-2-3 Monate) nicht billiger war.

Ich hab zwar nicht alle angeschaut und etliche Karten sind auch noch gar nicht solange gelistet, aber das Gesamtbild ist so, wie ich finde.


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. April 2010)

das Problem ist das der 40nm Prozess sehr auf wendig ist und kleinste Fehler zu einem Totalausfall führen können, dann ich eine Scheibe hin, aber ich denke mal das nach und nach jetzt die Probleme gefunden und behoben werden. Aber wann komen die richtigen Mengen? Das XFX kein Bock drauf hat, Nvidia in den Hintern zu kriechen ist klar, sehr teuer und kaum verfügbar. Wenn dann noch die Gerüchte stimmen sollten das Nvidia nur im Paket die neuen Chips verkauft dann ist noch ein Grund mehr das XFX keine 4x0 verkaufen will, wer will denn noch eine GTX 260? Wenn man für den gleichen Preis eine 5000er Karte bekommen kann und auch noch Dx11 hat. nur wegen CUDA oder Physx? Ne deswegen würde ich mir keine Nvidia kaufen. Einzig und allein die Leistung und der Preis ist entscheident. Und da schneidet die 5870 fast immer genau so gut ab wie die GTX480 und ist 100,-€ billiger, wer nicht umbedingt Batman spielen will hat dochmit eine 5870 nur Vorteile; billiger, weniger Stromverbrauch und auch im Sommer stabile Tamps. weit unter 100°C. Wer will kann locker seine ATI OCen und hat dann die gleiche Leistung. Das alles weiß XFX auch und wenn Nvidia noch versucht hat XFX zu erpressen, Nvidia:"Verkauft keine ATI mehr, oder ihr müßt mehr zahlen und bekommt erst später die Chips." Kann möglich sein. Ich glaube auch das XFX später wenn es genug GTX4x0 Chips gibt doch noch die in ihr Sortiment auf nehmen wird. Aber das kann noch dauern.


----------



## DBB (14. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> Schuld ist soch das die einfach zu viel Ausschuß herstellen in der Produktion. Und da die Produktionskapazitäten nicht mehr werden, muß der Ausschuß weniger werden, wie ist das Problem! Erst wenn die Probleme haben und dann durch testen und vieleicht auch ein paar Chips immer weiter runter schleifen um die Ursachen des Probmels zu sehen, können die was machen aber das dauert immer. Und dann ist noch die Frage ob die auch die richtigen Teile auf Lager haben, 40nm ist sehr, sehr wenig, da reicht scho ein kleiner Kratzer in einem Lager um probleme zu haben.



Wenn ich mich nicht verschätzt habe, dann kriegen die das mit der 40nm-Produktion seit 4 Monaten nicht hin. 
Sofern das Problem immernoch bei dem Chipzulieferer liegt, wie du behauptest. Anfangs tat es das, da bin ich mit dir d'accord. 

Weiterhin stellt sich mir die Frage, was an der Produktion von 40nm-Chips so kompliziert sein soll, wenn die 32nm-Produktion bei CPUs bereits reibungslos läuft. Würd' mich mal interessieren, falls da jemand von euch fundiertes Wissen zu hat.


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. April 2010)

würd mich auf sehr Interessieren. aber woran soll es dann leigen? An den Herstellern der Karten?


----------



## der Türke (14. April 2010)

Tja, pech gehabt Nvidia.
Ich halte die Begründung auch für albern. (Es ist Bloß eine neutrale Politische Antwort auf die Konsumenten).
Aber zu Letzt Dominiert Qualität und nicht Quantität, mal sehen wie sich das so entwickelt. 

Der beste Hersteller der Karten ist für mich immer noch Evga und nicht XFX....


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. April 2010)

ach, meine Katen von XFX waren alls super, ich kann nicht klagen und vorallem gut Oc tauglich, nicht son mist, wie andere haben.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (19. April 2010)

Man muss wirklich sagen, dass die GTX 400 Chips von Nvidia nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind. Zu hoher Stromverbrauch, zu hoher Kühlaufwand und dennoch hohe Temperaturen, zu laut, zu wenig Leistung im Vergleich zur HD 5870 und dazu ein deutlich höherer Einkaufspreis, verbunden mit einer noch schlechteren Chipausbeute bei TSMC. Ati's Chips sind schlichtweg leichter zu bekommen, dazu günstig und ein ordentlicher Gewinn lässt sich damit auch noch machen. Außerdem hat man im Fall einer Preissenkung noch Luft nach unten und macht nicht so schnell eine Nullrunde. Bei den Nvidia-Chips ist die Verfügbarkeit enorm schlecht, der Chip macht einfach zu viele Probleme in der Fertigung, die Ausbeute ist sehr gering. Der Nvidia-Chip ist teuer und Gewinne sind damit kaum zu machen. Sei XFX gut oder schlecht, vernünftig ist es allemal auf die GTX 400er zu verzichten und statt dessen mehr auf AMD-Chips zu setzen. Es gibt überhaupt nichts an der Aussage zu rütteln, dass die Fermi-GPUs von Nvidia ein deutlicher Griff ins Klo sind. Die 10% mehr Leistung gegenüber der Radeon rechtfertigen keinesfalls die Nachteile und Schattenseiten der Karte, zu denen der exorbitante Stromverbrauch gehört. Will Nvidia mit der Architektur noch auf einen grünen Zweig kommen, muss ein überarbeiteter Chip her. Zur zeit muss man jedenfalls Nvidia-Fan oder bescheuert sein, um sich eine GTX 470/480 kaufen zu wollen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. April 2010)

Ergo ist jeder, der die schnellste SGPU-Karte möchte, "bescheuert"? Auch wenn er sie undervoltet und unter Wasser setzt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2010)

Und was ist mit dem, der Physx mit DX11 verbinden will?


----------



## totovo (19. April 2010)

DBB schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht verschätzt habe, dann kriegen die das mit der 40nm-Produktion seit 4 Monaten nicht hin.
> Sofern das Problem immernoch bei dem Chipzulieferer liegt, wie du behauptest. Anfangs tat es das, da bin ich mit dir d'accord.
> 
> Weiterhin stellt sich mir die Frage, was an der Produktion von 40nm-Chips so kompliziert sein soll, wenn die 32nm-Produktion bei CPUs bereits reibungslos läuft. Würd' mich mal interessieren, falls da jemand von euch fundiertes Wissen zu hat.



Das liegt mit an sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit an dem (einen Auftragfertiger) die Ausbeute ist immer noch nicht groß genug um den Bedarf zu decken, aber es scheint mitlerweile besser zu sein!

Fundiertes Wissen habe ich nicht, aber Ich glaube, die CPUs haben eine wesentlich "simplere" Struktur und sind daher einfacher zu fertigen als Grafikchips!


----------



## Whoosaa (19. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ergo ist jeder, der die schnellste SGPU-Karte möchte, "bescheuert"? Auch wenn er sie undervoltet und unter Wasser setzt?



Ja, in meinen Augen ist man bescheuert, wenn man eine Karte kauft, die man dann unter Wasser setzen und undervolten muss, um das Rund-um-Sorglos-Paket zu erhalten, was man bei anderen Anbietern auch so kriegt.


----------



## Verminaard (19. April 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja, in meinen Augen ist man bescheuert, wenn man eine Karte kauft, die man dann unter Wasser setzen und undervolten muss, um das Rund-um-Sorglos-Paket zu erhalten, was man bei anderen Anbietern auch so kriegt.



in meinen augen ist es bescheuert sich noch immer auf vorabpreviews mit betatreibern zu berufen und darauf rumzureiten.

komischerweise haben die ersten usertests gezeigt das die gar nicht so heiss werden

/edit: wenn der naechste PhysX titel erscheint ist wieder das geheule der ati fraktion wieder ganz groß.
von wegen rund-um-sorglos.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. April 2010)

*@ Whoosaa*

Rund-um-sorglos gibt's weder bei AMD noch bei NV. Perfekt ist niemand und nichts.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Whoosaa*
> 
> Rund-um-sorglos gibt's weder bei AMD noch bei NV. Perfekt ist niemand und nichts.



Aber besser.  Sowohl vom P/L als auch Stromverbrauch gemessen an der Leistung, usw usf, aber das hatten wir ja schon oft genug.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2010)

Wenn ATI Physx kann, kauf ich mir vielleicht mal ein, sonst bleibe ich doch bei Nvidia. 
Und ob ich nun SGSSAA oder sowas habe, ist mir auch recht egal, weil ich den Unterschied eh nicht sehe.


----------



## McZonk (20. April 2010)

Hier wurden gerade mehrere Beiträge entfernt, die schlichtweg_* nichts *_mit dem Thema zu tun hatten. Wenn hier also nochmals wer meint irgendwelche Behauptung in den Raum stellen zu müssen, macht er das bitte nur noch mit Beweisen für die Theorie. Ansonsten verschwinden die Beiträge wieder und es winken kleine Belohnungen für den Spam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

Die Begründung von XFX wieso sie keine Nvidia mehr anbieten wollen ist sowieso etwas merkwürdig.
Man könnte dann genauso fragen, wieso EVGA keine ATI Karten anbieten will. EVGA steht ja für den Ethusastenmarkt schlechthin, auch wegen ihrer Preisvorstellungen.
Ebenso bietet Zotac keine ATI Karten an.
Liegt sicher vielmehr daran, dass man exklusiver Partner von Nvidia ist und XFX diese Stellung aus irgendwelchen Gründen verloren hat (möglicher Weise hat man sich mit Nvidia überworfen und bringt das nun als Grund hervor).


----------



## poiu (20. April 2010)

wie ich sehe hat mal wieder der Zonk zugeschlagen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





aber zum Thema:

na ja ist wohl wirklich nur eine etwas Fadenscheinliche Erklärung wieso man keine anbietet um das unternehmen gut dastehen zu lassen , nicht das erste mal das das auffällt. aber seien wir mal erhlich irgendwie auch egal


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

Absolut richtig. Der Nvidia Fan, der XFX gekauft hat, wird deswegen nicht plötzlich zum ATI Fan werden, der schaut sich halt andere Anbieter an, denn es gibt ja immer noch genug.


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. April 2010)

Das mag Stimmen aber XFX hat seine Gründe sich so zu entscheiden und das hängt wohl vom Einkauftspreis der Nvidiachips, ab ob die no mal zurück gehen und die GTX 4x0 herstellen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine etwas alberne Begründung.
> Wer hat denn die schnellste Single GPU Karte?
> Und wenn Nvidia eine Dual GPU Karte vorstellen wird, ist auch dort die Krone für ATI futsch.



Da frag Ich mich, inwieweit Nvidia das realisieren kann. Ne Dual GPU Karte mit nem Fermichip... Herdplatte wir kommen


----------



## ole88 (22. April 2010)

wozu gibts wakü^^

zu geil endlich  macht xfx ma was mit ati wird wohl die nächste werden^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. April 2010)

^^ du meinst Fusionsreaktor wir kommen! ohne refresch kann man das knicken, zu hohe TDP.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Da frag Ich mich, inwieweit Nvidia das realisieren kann. Ne Dual GPU Karte mit nem Fermichip... Herdplatte wir kommen



Und ich werde eine kaufen......Wakü sei dank!


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. April 2010)

meine 5970 läuft auch mit Wasserkühlung und!? aber ich denke mal das Nvidia ähnlich wie bei der Ares von Asus min 2x 8 und 1x6 Pol brauen wird.


----------

